# CanJam at RMAF 2013 Preview (And Exclusive Early Reveals!) - Head-Fi TV



## jude

​
NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​  
  
 Check out this sneak preview of what you can hear and see at 2013 CanJam @ RMAF, including some exclusive first reveals of some exciting new products! Come join us on October 11-13, 2013, to hear and see all of this (and much, much more) in Denver, Colorado.
  
  

_2013 CanJam at RMAF Sneak Preview - Head-Fi TV _produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla
  
  

 We will occasionally post Q&A episodes of Head-Fi TV.  If you want to submit any questions (or comments), you can do so via email to *tv@head-fi.org*.


----------



## Steven R. Rochli

Great vid! Thanks and look forward to seeing you and all the new gear at CanJam @ RMAF!


----------



## Zoom25

HOLY ****. Can't wait for impressions on those two new Audeze's. They look gorgeous!


----------



## magiccabbage

savage - 2 new audeze's


----------



## mazzelectra




----------



## HiFiGuy528

I heard the two Audeze. It's stunning! I wasn't allowed to take pics.


----------



## kazsud

It won't un-mute for me 

nevermind


----------



## MacedonianHero




----------



## appsmarsterx

very nice preview Jude.. more like an in-depth guide ...


----------



## sidrpm

Great video Jude. Thank goodness CanJam is a long distance away. Have a fun time.


----------



## doublea71

The Roxannes have just put every high-end CIEM manufacturer on notice - those are showstoppers, no doubt. The other company that really came out swinging is Audeze - the X and XC are going to inspire lengthy, impassioned threads for sure. Great preview, Jude - wish I could be there.


----------



## ssrock64

I'm at work; no YouTube. Anyone wish to summarize?


----------



## TMRaven

1699 and 1799 accordingly.


----------



## vincent215

wow! gotta love the Audeze LCD new models and can't to hear more about the new Fostex RP.


----------



## mazzelectra

ssrock64 said:


> I'm at work; no YouTube. Anyone wish to summarize?


 
 Probably be a lot of this at RMAF:
  

  
 Especially re: Audeze, Fostex & JHAudio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 ...and apparently Schiit! _**giddy!**_


----------



## archeryc

The LCD3 still siting on the highest price compare with these 2... $1945 vs 1799 and 1699. Can't wait to see what's their differences. 

I have the LCD3 with silver widow cable, which I think it's the best headphone in the world for this price range. From their price I assume they all have very similar sound quality, more like different sound signature...


----------



## M-13

LCD-X 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Finally a neutral Audez'e!


----------



## gmahler2u

Holy Moly JH RoxannE 
  
 I WANT IT!!


----------



## Tom22

new citiscape lineup? fantastic!! hopefully they come with detachable cables!!! i'm excited for philips!


----------



## wes008

Goodbye, my wallet :'(


----------



## DairyProduce

oh my god...can't wait till rmaf


----------



## mikemercer

KILLER VIDEO Jude!
  
 Keep kickin' some serious A__ brotha!
 Will get this up in the RMAF social media stream ASAP!!
  
 Being a bigtime fan and Audeze evangelist (thought my love for my LCD3 - reviewed HERE at PFO & The Daily Swarm)
 I must admit that I haven't drooled for another pair of cans like I have since hearing the new LCD-X & LCD-XC!!!!
  
 I simply can't WAIT to get the new LCD-X cookin' w/ my E.A.R HP4 & MYTEK Stereo-192 DSD DAC!  
  
 I have a feeling, though I've only heard the new LCD and closed-backs w/ the Woo WA7 and Lehmann BCL (sounded terrific w/ both) that the pairing
 of the LCD-X w/ my E.A.R may get me close to what I used to experience daily at Hp's place at _The Absolute Sound_! 
  
 Just PUMPED!!
 Hearing it was such a TEASE!!


----------



## king8888

JH roxane, 12 drivers per ear., I'm interested.


----------



## warrenpchi

Wow, this is quite a cornucopia of updates Jude!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And at 40 minutes final cut, I can only imagine how much work went into the prep and filming of it!  Excellent video man, and easily the most thrilling this year (with the possible exception of the Alpha Dog announcement).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  
  
 Okay, so now that it's been announced, I don't have to be so freakin' tight lipped about it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Listen up you guys, the LCD-X is no mere revision to the LCD-2 and LCD-3.  There is a reason why it is named with a letter instead of being given the moniker of LCD-4.  Based on my audition, even at pre-production voicing, it is nothing less than a generational breakthrough in terms of sonic performance.
  
 If you've been on the fence about going to CanJam 2013, just make your last-minute plans already.  That's probably going to be your first chance to hear (and order) the LCD-X.  How good is the LCD-X?  I would put this in my list of the top 5 best production headphones in the world (including stats).  Actually, correction, I would put the LCD-X in my list of top 5 best headphones in the world period... the other four being the Orpheus, SR-007 (which continues to be my personal favorite when paired with the right amp), SR-009 and Abyss.
  
 And within it's price range, the LCD-X is easily the most revealing, accurate, transparent and (oddly enough because of its neutral voicing) emotive headphone out there.  If you care about headphone fidelity, you should experience this. Because this thing essentially takes the bar, and shoves it up everyone else's ass.
  
 I've also been field testing a new LCD cable, which will soon be announced as well.  And while I have not heard this new cable in conjunction with the LCD-X, I feel safe in assuming that it will become the definitive LCD-X cable for me and many others... simply based upon what it has done for the LCD-3 (over a Cardas Clear cable mind you).
  
  
 Oh, and that thing that Jude said about how Schiit might have some other surprises as well?  That is going to be incredibly - actually, I can't talk about that just yet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But seriously, go to CanJam, just go.


----------



## mazzelectra

> Oh, and that thing that Jude said about how Schiit might have some other surprises as well?  That is going to be incredibly - actually, I can't talk about that just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh, schiit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just about to suit up my main listening station at home with some Bifrost/Lyr action, but if there's awesomesauce 'round the corner at CanJam...
  
_Must...not...pull...trigger..._ /waits


----------



## Dubstep Girl

wow LCD-X looks really nice, looks like i might need to start saving up for one....


----------



## mowglycdb

if it's better than LCD-3 at a cheaper price *shot* I bought my LCD-3 a month ago.


----------



## warrenpchi

mazzelectra said:


> > Oh, and that thing that Jude said about how Schiit might have some other surprises as well?  That is going to be incredibly - actually, I can't talk about that just yet.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


 
  
 I really wish I could say more about dat Schiit, but for now dat Schiit's gotta stay under wraps.  Just one more week...
  


dubstep girl said:


> wow LCD-X looks really nice, looks like i might need to start saving up for one....


 
  
 The performance is phenomenal.  If you've ever thought to yourself... "I wish I could take the best parts of the LCD-2 and LCD-3 and do a mash-up, leaving out any flaws" - well then that thought is manifested in the LCD-X.
  


mowglycdb said:


> if it's better than LCD-3 at a cheaper price *shot* I bought my LCD-3 a month ago.


 
  
 Well, the LCD-X will in no way make the LCD-3 sound worse.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And the LCD-3 is still a very, very, very enjoyable headphone.
  
_But if I had to choose I would take the LCD-X in a heartbeat... just IMO._


----------



## mowglycdb

warrenpchi said:


> _But if I had to choose I would take the LCD-X in a heartbeat... just IMO._


 
 That's because it's much more flat?


----------



## TMRaven

So much praise for the LCD-X, how about the LCD-XC?  The secretive Schiit news isn't just the Ragnarok and Yggdrasil, right?  Everybody knows about those already.


----------



## warrenpchi

mowglycdb said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > _But if I had to choose I would take the LCD-X in a heartbeat... just IMO._
> ...


 
  
 That would be part of it yes.  But for me, the LCD-X is also more transparent and revealing.  It pulls away another layer of gear-haze between me and the music.
  


tmraven said:


> The secretive Schiit news isn't just the Ragnarok and Yggdrasil, right?


 
  
 No.


----------



## TMRaven

Wonderful!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

warrenpchi said:


> I really wish I could say more about dat Schiit, but for now dat Schiit's gotta stay under wraps.  Just one more week...
> 
> 
> The performance is phenomenal.  If you've ever thought to yourself... "I wish I could take the best parts of the LCD-2 and LCD-3 and do a mash-up, leaving out any flaws" - well then that thought is manifested in the LCD-X.
> ...


 
  
 i find the LCD-3 to have less bass than LCD-2, and i find that it can be a little too dark at times. it'd be nice to get a good balance


----------



## negura

I am in exactly the same camp. The SR007s are my favorite headphones above all dynamics. Would you say the LCD-Xs improve on soundstaging and imaging as well compared to the LCD-3s? Faster decays? Anyway this is really exciting if it bridges the gap to electrostats more.
  
  
 Quote:


warrenpchi said:


> Actually, correction, I would put the LCD-X in my list of top 5 best headphones in the world period... the other four being the Orpheus, SR-007 (which continues to be my personal favorite when paired with the right amp), SR-009 and Abyss.


----------



## warrenpchi

dubstep girl said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the LCD-X will in no way make the LCD-3 sound worse.
> ...


 
  
 The LCD-X's bass is incredibly well-controlled, I was unexpectedly impressed. 
  
 And yes, I am totally with you on the LCD-3 being a bit too dark at times.  I should mention that the new [third-party] LCD cable that I'm field-testing does make the LCD-3 less warm in and of itself.  If you don't want to take the LCD-X plunge just yet, that might be a good alternative.  Lemme check with the powers that be to see when I can start talking about it publicly.
  


negura said:


> I am in exactly the same camp. The SR007s are my favorite headphones above all dynamics.


 
  
 Yeah right?  For me, the SR-007 MkI - again with the right amp - is phenomenally good.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


negura said:


> Would you say the LCD-X improves on soundstaging and imaging as well compared to the LCD-3s?


 
  
 Without a doubt.
  


negura said:


> Faster decays?


 
  
 OMG yes!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

warrenpchi said:


> The LCD-X's bass is incredibly well-controlled, I was unexpectedly impressed.
> 
> And yes, I am totally with you on the LCD-3 being a bit too dark at times.  I should mention that the new [third-party] LCD cable that I'm field-testing does make the LCD-3 less warm in and of itself.  If you don't want to take the LCD-X plunge just yet, that might be a good alternative.  Lemme check with the powers that be to see when I can start talking about it publicly.


 
  
 any word on release date for the new headphones or is that still secret? i'd probably be more interested in just buying it if its well received at RMAF. i really like how the open version looks in the pic.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Awesome video as usual Jude. 
  
  
 Would love to make it to CanJam one day. Looking forward to the release of the Audez'e.


----------



## warrenpchi

Hmm, I've heard a date, but I should double check on that before I say anything.  I'll have to get back to you on that.


----------



## emertxe

1) So if these LCD-X are so extremely great, are the LCD-3 going to be discontinued and LCD-2's price lowered?
 2) Construction, weight, pads and headband look pretty much the same as with previous Audeze products = very impractical and uncomfortable... Or am I wrong?
 3) How come that Audeze are releasing THAT revolutionary product after so short period of time? Only 2 years after LCD-3?


----------



## mikemercer

warrenpchi said:


> Wow, this is quite a cornucopia of updates Jude!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 When I have time I'll post in-depth about my feelings regarding the sonic excellence of LCD-X AND LCD-XC (since I loved the LCD-XC as well when I heard it).
 But, both @warrenpchi and I have been DYING to share our enthusiasm for the LCD-X!
  
 Warren has, however, stated almost precisely how I feel about the LCD-X thus far!  And he did quite an eloquent job at that!
 More of my impressions to come - just have to head out for work...  But I MUST say that @warrenpchi NAILED it when he speaks of the LCD-X's ability to strip
 away the BS, and connect you to the emotive power of the music (which is what matters most to me) - I have often called it "emotive transference" for lack of
 a better description.  But when I listened to Donny Hathaway's "A Song For You" on the LCD-X I literally lost it and busted out in tears.  It's a very moving song,
 and I've only reacted that way when listening to a couple of larger, in-room reference systems, and my LCD3's + E.A.R HP4 tube headphone amp!


tmraven said:


> So much praise for the LCD-X, how about the LCD-XC?  The secretive Schiit news isn't just the Ragnarok and Yggdrasil, right?  Everybody knows about those already.


 
 the secretive Schiit is, well...
 all I can say at this point is that it's another triumph for them in many ways - and the thought that went into it,
 what we got to see (@warrenpchi and I) impressed us enough that we couldn't stop talking to each other about it!
  
 Hmmmmmm
 Next week!!


----------



## warrenpchi

emertxe said:


> 1) So if these LCD-X are so extremely great, are the LCD-3 going to be discontinued and LCD-2's price lowered?


 
  
 No idea.  Does it matter though?  Sound = good = take my money.  That is our Bushido code.
  


emertxe said:


> 2) Construction, weight, pads and headband look pretty much the same as with previous Audeze products = very impractical and uncomfortable... Or am I wrong?


 
  
 You know what's strange?  Despite these supposedly being heavier than the LCD-3, I found them noticeably more comfortable.  I think they lessened the clamping force or something, because it definitely felt better on my noggin than the LCD-3.
  


emertxe said:


> 3) How come that Audeze are releasing THAT revolutionary product after so short period of time? Only 2 years after LCD-3?


 
  
 Um, because it's ready now?  I dunno really.  But I can tell you one thing.  If I found out that such a thing was ready now... and it was just sitting there doing nothing for the sake artificially extending another product's lifetime, I'D BE PISSED!


----------



## VisceriousZERO

LCD-X??? LCD-XC???? JH Roxanne????????
  
 Which do I begin with???


----------



## citraian

I began with rejecting such things exist. Now I'm just crying along with my wallet.


----------



## warrenpchi

visceriouszero said:


> LCD-X??? LCD-XC???? JH Roxanne????????
> 
> Which do I begin with???


 
  
 As with any soup-or-salad question, the right answer is always yes.  Remember you don't have to accept the limiting premise of the question.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Probably want to toss a coin between the LCD-X and the Roxanne though.


----------



## mikemercer

emertxe said:


> 1) So if these LCD-X are so extremely great, are the LCD-3 going to be discontinued and LCD-2's price lowered?
> 2) Construction, weight, pads and headband look pretty much the same as with previous Audeze products = very impractical and uncomfortable... Or am I wrong?
> 3) How come that Audeze are releasing THAT revolutionary product after so short period of time? Only 2 years after LCD-3?


 
  
 to your #1: I'm honestly not sure, as are any of us.  However, I don't see the LCD-3 going ANYWHERE (especially with its wide acceptance in the pro-studio world as well now)
 and the LCD2 is their legacy product.  So I think both are safe.  Just my thoughts, but I know the team there really well.
  
 to your #2: I've never had a comfort issue w/ my LCD2 or LCD3 actually, so I know I might be an anomaly (I also use what I call the "vegan headband" - the non-leather one as
 I find the clamping force to be FAR less).  I can wear, and have, my LCD3's for more than 12 hours without break.  However, @warrenpchi and I are of the same opinion again
 here with regard to the LCD-X's fit.  I found its fight more comfy, and while it may not be lighter on paper, it certainly felt like it when I was listening.
  
 to your #3: I wish I could say more.  But lets just say that during their r&d process they had a breakthrough.  
 That breakthrough happened recently...  Thus the short period of time


----------



## EveTan

Wow... the Roxanne. When it does get released, I'll have to keep eye on some impressions. 
 The first JH Audio product to pull me away from my FitEar craze.


----------



## mikemercer

hifiguy528 said:


> I heard the two Audeze. It's stunning! I wasn't allowed to take pics.


 
  
 and I was there with this man, who wasn't a big fan before right Michael?
 Or am I confused - but I remember being real psyched that you liked em
 so much!!
  
 Wish I had more time w/ that Lehmann amp and the LCD-X!
 S---, wish I had more time with it and my E.A.R!!
  
 Can't wait to sit down with Alex Cavalli too, and finally take some time 
 with his amazing stuff.  I've only had limited time with his amps


----------



## wes008

Mike (Mercer), do you think that you could check out the Alo Island and compare it to the Microstreamer? I bought the Microstreamer on your recommendation, and this Island is tempting me 0_0 but info is scarce and I'm wondering if the extra $100 is worth it.


----------



## M-13

R&D break through huh? Sounds interesting. Would love to know more!
  
 So... when is the mad rush to sell LCD-3s on the for sale forum going to start?


----------



## Zoom25

Really excited for all the new Audeze impressions to start rolling in, BUT the thing that possibly interests me even more is...Hifiman is all hush hush. They haven't released a model in some time now (keeping their typical release dates in mind). HE-500 and HE-6 kick some serious ass at $699 and $1399. I can't even begin to imagine what they will be capable of doing with a $2000 phone. Audeze will soon have 3 headphones in that $1500+ price range. I would really be surprised if Hifiman doesn't release another headphone anytime soon.


----------



## M-13

zoom25 said:


> Really excited for all the new Audeze impressions to start rolling in, BUT the thing that possibly interests me even more is...Hifiman is all hush hush. They haven't released a model in some time now (keeping their typical release dates in mind). HE-500 and HE-6 kick some serious ass at $699 and $1399. I can't even begin to imagine what they will be capable of doing with a $2000 phone. Audeze will soon have 3 headphones in that $1500+ price range. I would really be surprised if Hifiman doesn't release another headphone anytime soon.


 
  
 Good point. Never forget about Fang Bian. I hope he surprises us with a couple of killer headphone early next year.


----------



## Zoom25

m-13 said:


> Good point. Never forget about Fang Bian. I hope he surprises us with a couple of killer headphone early next year.


 
  
 Yea, don't count the mad genius out yet. Even as a LCD-3 owner, I would rather wish for a LCD-3 killer coming from Hifiman instead of from Audeze. Hopefully something that sounds better than both HE-500 and HE-6, while being easier to drive than HE-6. Even if it's around HE-500's sensitivity, I'll be fine.
  
 Dr.Fang if you're listening:
  
 - no crappy stock cables
 - no stupid twist connector design
 - slightly bigger earpads and possibly tilted
 - tilted housing/driver over sloped earpads?
 - make it sound 3D


----------



## esimms86

The Audeze LCD-3(which I own) is a great headphone for pop, rock and jazz but the Sennheiser HD600 is still my go to headphone for classical music(no, I unfortunately don't own the HD800). This is, of course, well known about the LCD-3 among headfiers. My question is how does the LCD-X with its reportedly neutral sound signature match up for classical and acoustic instrument listening.  I won't be able to make it to CanJam 2013 so that's I'm dying to hear reportage on. It also would be great to hear about how the LCD-X matches up with the Woo Fireflies and, further, to also hear how effective the LCD-XC is as an isolating closed headphone.  
  
 I expect there will also be comparisons made between the MrSpeakers Alpha Dog and the Audeze LCD-XC. I know it's unfair given (1)the price difference between the two, and (2)the fact that MrSpeakers starts off with the same Fostex T50RP platform and does its modding from there, whereas the Audeze LCD-XC, aside from being "restricted" to being a planar magnetic, otherwise starts out with a clean slate.  Obviously, no knock on MrSpeakers whose products reportedly punch well above its price range(and, I expect, will be extremely busy filling its Alpha Dog orders).
  
 Until I heard(today) about the LCD-X I was seriously craving a Sennheiser HD800. Now I definitely have to readjust my gear lust. 
  
 Oh, and Mr. Chi, who makes that aftermarket cable that you're so in love with when paired with the LCD-X? At least you can tell us that much! Thanks Warren and especially thanks Jude for the video announcement.
  
 Esau


----------



## Zoom25

With the price similarity, I'd be very, very interested in: LCD-XC vs. TH-900.
  
 Fully expecting updates from those that are going to RMAF. Lucky bunch!


----------



## M-13

Is Schiit giving us a tube Mjolnir? That would be very interesting...
  
 Or a Lyr 2, Vahalla 2?


----------



## magiccabbage

I wonder if the LCD X is more efficient? Maybe it could pair well with WA2?


----------



## zachchen1996

m-13 said:


> Is Schiit giving us a tube Mjolnir? That would be very interesting...
> 
> Or a Lyr 2, Vahalla 2?




More importantly, will the ragnarok and yggradsil finally be revealed


----------



## wuwhere

Which one would you let pick your pocket?
  
 Nice.


----------



## zachchen1996

wuwhere said:


> Which one would you let pick your pocket?
> 
> Nice.




Is it just me that finds the all in one aspect of the ragnarok really enticing? The prospect of being able to drive my iems, maybe a future lcd-x and kef ls50 to very exciting (good for my wallet too)


----------



## warrenpchi

magiccabbage said:


> I wonder if the LCD X is more efficient?


 
  
 I believe so.
  


magiccabbage said:


> Maybe it could pair well with WA2?


 
  
 Dunno.  But I auditioned it with my WA7, and that pairing was fantastic.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't wait for everyone to hear this so that Mercer and I don't just sound like two voices out in the wilderness here.


----------



## hojomojo96

Anyone else interested in the new Fostex -RP headphone? Not sure if I should be putting of buying my Mad Dogs...


----------



## warrenpchi

mikemercer said:


> When I have time I'll post in-depth about my feelings regarding the sonic excellence of LCD-X AND LCD-XC (since I loved the LCD-XC as well when I heard it).
> But, both @warrenpchi and I have been DYING to share our enthusiasm for the LCD-X!
> 
> Warren has, however, stated almost precisely how I feel about the LCD-X thus far!  And he did quite an eloquent job at that!
> ...


 
  
 I honestly don't remember the last time I heard a pair of headphones and immediately wanted one this bad.  I think the last time for me might have been an SR-007 Mk I that was paired with (what I now believe is) a KGSSHV.
  
 Mercer, I would love to hear a rig consisting of a competent DAC + E.A.R. HP4 + dat cable + LCD-X.  Can you imagine that system?  Actually screw the DAC, put vinyl at the front of that chain.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


mikemercer said:


> emertxe said:
> 
> 
> > 2) Construction, weight, pads and headband look pretty much the same as with previous Audeze products = very impractical and uncomfortable... Or am I wrong?
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, I would easily agree with that.  There must have been something done to reduce the clamping force.  Or at the very least, the headband was lengthened/widened.
  


mikemercer said:


> Can't wait to sit down with Alex Cavalli too, and finally take some time
> with his amazing stuff.  I've only had limited time with his amps


 
  
 His amps are just... wow.
  


m-13 said:


> So... when is the mad rush to sell LCD-3s on the for sale forum going to start?


 
  
 Actually, I'm not sure that it will.  I think that those who love the LCD-3's sound will love them always.  They'll probably want to keep them.  I've talked a few people that have heard both... and while they are lusting after the LCD-X, they'd be the first to tell you that you can have their LCD-3s when you pry them from their cold dead ears.
  


esimms86 said:


> Oh, and Mr. Chi, who makes that aftermarket cable that you're so in love with when paired with the LCD-X? At least you can tell us that much! Thanks Warren and especially thanks Jude for the video announcement.


 
  
 Welcome!  I haven't actually paired it with the LCD-X yet... but I am intimately acquainted with its difference over the Cardas Clear.  If that shift in sonic profile holds for the LCD-X, then Ima ear spoodge.
  
 The cable is still a prototype ATM.  I think I'm going to start a thread soon to talk about it, and get other people that have heard about it to share their impressions as well.  I can't say who makes it yet.


----------



## mazzelectra

Started watching the vid again (because I'm _an addict_. First step to recovery = *CHECK!*) So much info and continuous descriptive takes - well executed, Jude.




 I kind of considered the Audeze phones a bit out of my present range of Head-Fi-ness but I can't stop thinking about them now lol _*leSigh_. The more natural approach of the LCD-X and XC are very appealing and right in my path ahead. I've always been a disciple of dynamic phones (Senns for the most part) for no particular reason to date aside from accessibility (affordability/quality=mine!), so I think Planar might be my next venture forward. Gonna be a while, but it's exciting to see next phase start to come into view up there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 To my heart, not my wallet of course.
  
 Also - can't _WAIT _to hear more about the Schiit gear as well! The Magni/Modi combo has truly elevated my work rig - really excited to finally setup my main listening rig at home soon as well.


----------



## MacedonianHero

m-13 said:


> R&D break through huh? Sounds interesting. Would love to know more!
> 
> So... when is the mad rush to sell LCD-3s on the for sale forum going to start?


 
  
 Why? The LCD-3s are still the top of the heap cans...if Audeze felt the LCD-X were better, then they would have charged more for them, no? I'm feeling this is going to be more like the HE-500s vs. the HE-6s. FWIW, if you want orthos with "less bass" and "more treble", then get the HE-6s for $1299.


----------



## doublea71

The new Fostex RP...I'm so curious about this one. This could potentially be another great can to mod (or perhaps that won't be necessary). Does anybody know if Mr. Speakers has an arrangement with Fostex to ensure a steady supply of parts for his builds? Edit: I can't help but wonder if Fostex took notice of the popularity of his mods and decided to see if they could win back some folks with an upgrade for a bit more coin than the original T50RP...or something like that.


----------



## M-13

macedonianhero said:


> Why? The LCD-3s are still the top of the heap cans...if Audeze felt the LCD-X were better, then they would have charged more for them, no? I'm feeling this is going to be more like the HE-500s vs. the HE-6s. FWIW, if you want orthos with "less bass" and "more treble", then get the HE-6s for $1299.


 
  
 More money = better? Could be but there is also the newer > older?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Too early to tell either way, but just the more neutral tonality alone makes them superior in my eyes. If in fact it is actually more neutral as reported.
  
 You reminded me of a good example of how price colors perception and bias. When the HE-500 was $899 and the HE-6 was $1199, many people were trading them one for one without any cash on top. A lot of people said the HE-500 was superior and I didn't see a single person saying otherwise. This lasted for a whole year after the HE-500 was released. When the new prices kicked in all of a sudden the HE-6 were vastly superior and anyone who disagreed was considered a fool.


----------



## MacedonianHero

m-13 said:


> More money = better? Could be but there is also the newer > older?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Most definitely...when a manufacturer prices one more than another...why does the Toyota Camry cost more than the Corolla.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  Personal preferences are something completely different and shouldn't be confused. 
  
The HE-500 came out after the HE-6 and some prefer the HE-500s. But the HE-6 is still the Hifiman flagship.


----------



## M-13

macedonianhero said:


> Most definitely...when a manufacturer prices one more than another...why does the Toyota Camry cost more than the Corolla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well for the few who prefer the HE-500 (and I mean very few) the HE-500 is the flagship in their mind. But if the definition of flagship = most expensive than yeah the HE-6 fo shizzle is the flagship.


----------



## MacedonianHero

m-13 said:


> Well for the few who prefer the HE-500 (and I mean very few) the HE-500 is the flagship in their mind. But if the definition of flagship = most expensive than yeah the HE-6 fo shizzle is the flagship.


 
  
 In Hifiman's opinion the HE-6s are obviously their flagship (I agree with them), in Grado's mind, the PS1000 is their flagship (I happen to disagree with them) and here, in Audeze's opinion, the LCD-3 is their flagship (and I want to hear the LCD-X first to decide whether I agree with them).


----------



## M-13

Another plausible explanation is that the X is cheaper to manufacter with their new R&D discoveries so that the profit margin is equal or even greater than the LCD-3. But yeah it's really exciting either way. Even if the X falls short it gives ortho fans more options. This I like!


----------



## MacedonianHero

m-13 said:


> Another plausible explanation is that the X is cheaper to manufacter with their new R&D discoveries so that the profit margin is equal or even greater than the LCD-3. But yeah it's really exciting either way. Even if the X falls short it gives ortho fans more options. This I like!


 
  
 Sorry, but I don't agree...you price things for what you feel you could get for them. And Audeze feels that they can get more for the LCD-3s. If they didn't, then they'd lower the price of the LCD-3s. I do agree that more options = moar bettah.


----------



## TMRaven

and ZEBRAWOOD


----------



## hifimanrookie

warrenpchi said:


> I really wish I could say more about dat Schiit, but for now dat Schiit's gotta stay under wraps.  Just one more week...
> 
> 
> The performance is phenomenal.  If you've ever thought to yourself... "I wish I could take the best parts of the LCD-2 and LCD-3 and do a mash-up, leaving out any flaws" - well then that thought is manifested in the LCD-X.
> ...



Am also very curious about the lcd-x but whats more frightful (in my eyes) is the silence from the hifman camp..where are the new 'kill u all' headphones in their respective pricerange? Last fullsize phone..the he400 has been out a while now and the he6 is middle aged by now.. Anyone know why hifiman is not reacting on all those new higher end cans popping out everywhere since recently? Anyone know of any problems? Just being curious here!


----------



## Greed

They could also be more expensive because of the premium wood, no?


----------



## M-13

In the land of currently produced orthos the HE-6 is a dinosaur. It's the oldest in production other than the Fostex. (I think?)
  
 It's funny how Fang took so much anger from people for releasing headphones too quickly and now he's making everyone wait to punish the infidels. Plus it looks like he's been busy in the IEM/DAP market.


----------



## MacedonianHero

m-13 said:


> In the land of currently produced orthos the HE-6 is a dinosaur. It's the oldest in production other than the Fostex. (I think?)
> 
> It's funny how Fang took so much anger from people for releasing headphones too quickly and now he's making everyone wait to punish the infidels. Plus it looks like he's been busy in the IEM/DAP market.


 
  
 Then there's Sennheiser, Stax and beyer who release flagships that last and last.....I prefer this model...at least my wallet does.


----------



## ogodei

macedonianhero said:


> Sorry, but I don't agree...you price things for what you feel you could get for them. And Audeze feels that they can get more for the LCD-3s. If they didn't, then they'd lower the price of the LCD-3s. I do agree that more options = moar bettah.


 
  
 You neglect both the concepts of sales volume and competitor pricing in that equation.  Maybe they feel they haven't been moving enough of the the LCD-3s.


----------



## M-13

Audez'e can always pull out a LCD-3 R2 in a few months.
  
 This is Audez'e we're talking about! If it's not veiled and drivers aren't dying left and right and wood cracking, something is not right. I'm standing by with toilet paper/screw driver.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The LCD-X will come in October but the Toilet-X will be here by November if history repeats itself.


----------



## archeryc

macedonianhero said:


> Why? The LCD-3s are still the top of the heap cans...if Audeze felt the LCD-X were better, then they would have charged more for them, no? I'm feeling this is going to be more like the HE-500s vs. the HE-6s. FWIW, if you want orthos with "less bass" and "more treble", then get the HE-6s for $1299.




Absolutely agree, in my experience from their price range the LCD-X can't be better than the LCD3. They may have different sound signature but over all performance the LCD3s are still on top of them


----------



## MacedonianHero

ogodei said:


> You neglect both the concepts of sales volume and competitor pricing in that equation.  Maybe they feel they haven't been moving enough of the the LCD-3s.


 
  
 Your comments are highly speculative and I really don't understand them....sorry. If they haven't been moving many LCD-3s, wouldn't they lower the price? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And with regards to competitor pricing, the HE-6s run $1300...so why keep the LCD-3s at their current price? Or introduce a new product that competes with it?


----------



## magiccabbage

it would be great if Audeze released a high impedance headphone, or something really efficient, it will probably never happen but it would be nice


----------



## MacedonianHero

m-13 said:


> Audez'e can always pull out a LCD-3 R2 in a few months.
> 
> This is Audez'e we're talking about! If it's not veiled and drivers aren't dying left and right and wood cracking, something is not right. I'm standing by with toilet paper/screw driver.
> 
> ...


 
 If you'll remember, the LCD-2R2 was only released due to a spite of driver failures they had to better improve reliability. It happened to also affect their sound. And yes, the LCD-3s have also had their issues too...but remember both the LCD-2 and LCD-3s have been out for a few years at least. I've been lucky that my LCD-2R1, LCD-2R2 and LCD-3s have never had any issues. The cracking wood issue on the LCD-2s was due to how they were formed for the mini XLRs. They copied the design from the LCD-3s to put this problem to bed once and for all.
  
 I'm gonna personally wait and see how these new headphones' perform with regards to reliability before considering purchasing any of them...I am interested in the LCD-XC as a closed option though.


----------



## hojomojo96

hifimanrookie said:


> Am also very curious about the lcd-x but whats more frightful (in my eyes) is the silence from the hifman camp..where are the new 'kill u all' headphones in their respective pricerange? Last fullsize phone..the he400 has been out a while now and the he6 is middle aged by now.. Anyone know why hifiman is not reacting on all those new higher end cans popping out everywhere since recently? Anyone know of any problems? Just being curious here!


 
  
 I believe that they're releasing an HE-7, aren't they?
  
 Also, anyone have news on the new Fostex TP? Old/new driver, etc?


----------



## MacedonianHero

hojomojo96 said:


> *I believe that they're releasing an HE-7, aren't they?*


 
 Complete rumour so far...anyone hear anything substantive?


----------



## hifimanrookie

I think after hearing about all this news people are on their toes waiting for news from the hifiman camp...AND Mr. FANG KNOWS IT.. I think he500/he6 owners maybe could shift towards lcd-x if its really as neutral and less dark then the lcd2/3.. Am going to contact the maker of my custommade amp to ask if my new amp will also pair well with audeze as well..as its being made to drive a he6  as this new audeze can makes me really curious!!!!


----------



## hifimanrookie

macedonianhero said:


> Complete rumour so far...anyone hear anything substantive?



Yeah i heard a rumor about a new hifiman jade also..a full electrostat! That would be the day!!!


----------



## MacedonianHero

hifimanrookie said:


> Yeah i heard a rumor about a new hifiman jade also..a full electrostat! That would be the day!!!


 
  
 Hopefully with much better quality than the originals. But in the end, I think these are just all rumours, no?


----------



## M-13

macedonianhero said:


> If you'll remember, the LCD-2R2 was only released due to a spite of driver failures they had to better improve reliability. It happened to also affect their sound. And yes, the LCD-3s have also had their issues too...but remember both the LCD-2 and LCD-3s have been out for a few years at least. I've been lucky that my LCD-2R1, LCD-2R2 and LCD-3s have never had any issues. The cracking wood issue on the LCD-2s was due to how they were formed for the mini XLRs. They copied the design from the LCD-3s to put this problem to bed once and for all.
> 
> I'm gonna personally wait and see how these new headphones' perform in that regard before considering purchasing any of them...I am interested in the LCD-XC as a closed option though.


 
  
 Oh I remember ALL OF THAT. Just messin around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 I'm hoping this is the first problem free product launch for Audez'e. It seems likely given their past experience now.
  
 Also very curious about the new Fostex planar. Have they been studying mods people are doing?


----------



## warrenpchi

mazzelectra said:


> Also - can't _WAIT _to hear more about the Schiit gear as well! The Magni/Modi combo has truly elevated my work rig


 
  
 No comment.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And that's the last thing I'm gonna say (or not say). 
  


tmraven said:


> and ZEBRAWOOD
> 
> Originally Posted by *Greed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They could also be more expensive because of the premium wood, no?


 
  
 Bingo!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not sure it was obvious, but the new LCD-X is not a wood model.  Wood, especially premium wood, especially premium zebrawood (or bamboo, or whatever) is EXPENSIVE!


----------



## MacedonianHero

m-13 said:


> Oh I remember ALL OF THAT. Just messin around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hopefully this two releases go better...but as I mentioned, I'm gonna sit back and see how it goes before I consider going with the LCD-XC.


----------



## M-13

warrenpchi said:


> Bingo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 If this is true I applaud Audez'e for making the decision to give a cheaper better sounding headphone instead using exotic wood and pricing it at the LCD-3 level. Bravo!
  
 These X headphones have the look of premium studio tools, while the LCD-3 looks like a toy for rich boys and girls.


----------



## hifimanrookie

macedonianhero said:


> Hopefully with much better quality than the originals. But in the end, I think these are just all rumours, no?



Well i dont know ...what i do know is this: around june i contacted hifiman concerning amping the he6...by email... And more as a joke i replied them on my 3rd mail: and when ru going to give us new models..and the (senior) customer service representative who was mailing me said that they are working on a few new models also higher up models..tha would be introduced next year..but surprise surprise there the iem models popped up recently..now we just have to put our feet on the table and wait what else they have in store for us... Maybe they are wrinkeling out problems in. Production of the new models..so we wont get the same problems they had with the he400? Who knows..its all guessing.. But new models are in the pipeline..they told me myself in a mail.. But when????


----------



## hifimanrookie

macedonianhero said:


> Hopefully with much better quality than the originals. But in the end, I think these are just all rumours, no?



Yeah i heard about crackings and all other thingies..but some consider them among the best sounding headphones ever produced..pity i never had the opertunity to listen to one..


----------



## MacedonianHero

m-13 said:


> If this is true I applaud Audez'e for making the decision to give a cheaper better sounding headphone instead using exotic wood and pricing it at the LCD-3 level. Bravo!
> 
> These X headphones have the look of premium studio tools, *while the LCD-3 looks like a toy for rich boys and girls.*


 
  
 Better...LoL, you haven't heard them?...The LCD-3s have been out for 2 years now and likely costed down quite a bit as a result (like all manufactured products do) and yet Audeze keeps them at a higher price...for a reason.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 New products typically cost more due to paying for R&D, new tooling, new marketing, etc...  I've worked in manufacturing for my entire career and know this cycle very, very well. If it makes you feel better that you can get a cheaper headphone and it might be better...keep telling that to your wallet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna wait until they're released and see how they measure and sound before passing judgment. 
  
 Looks like Audeze is really rounding out their stable of products and I commend them for it.


----------



## M-13

macedonianhero said:


> Better...LoL, you haven't heard them?...The LCD-3s have been out for 2 years now and likely costed down quite a bit as a result (like all manufactured products do) and yet Audeze keeps them at a higher price...for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nevermind:
  
 The reason this whole "better" conversation came up is because of the actual people who heard the X seem to imply it. Sorry if I read something that was not there. At least for the moment there is the possibility that the X can be better. We won't know until long after release and all hype has faded which might take a while. Plus the price difference really isn't all that great. A man who can buy a $1700 phone can also buy a $1945 phone. It'll just come down to tonality preference or most will own both or all three/four.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Lots of interesting products.


----------



## warrenpchi

m-13 said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Bingo!
> ...


 
  
 It's funny that you say that.  I think that on some level, they were inspired by pro audio a bit.
  
 I'm all for using exotic materials, if that is what is needed deliver certain sonic characteristics.  But if it's a cosmetic thing, then I am fine with saying begone you carcass of a dead plant!
  


macedonianhero said:


> m-13 said:
> 
> 
> > If this is true I applaud Audez'e for making the decision to give a cheaper better sounding headphone instead using exotic wood and pricing it at the LCD-3 level. Bravo!
> ...


 
  
 I've heard them.  And IMO, they sound better.  That happens to be an opinion that is also shared by others that have heard them, including Jude, Mercer, and HiFiGuy528.


----------



## MacedonianHero

m-13 said:


> No need to analyize my mental state or my financial state. Not sure why you keep searching for motives that are not there at all.
> 
> If I wanted to be like you I can also say you're bias because you already spent money on the LCD-3 and don't want to see a product that is better for cheaper. Or say you don't have enough money because of your recent venturing into Stax land. All of this would be just as unfounded as your accusation at me.


 
  
 I am not biased...I mentioned I'm reserving judgement for the product's release, measurements and I get to hear them. Sorry, but your comments of jumping to conclusions for the cheaper headphones that you just found out about today in a brief video and "your toys for rich boys and girls" comment just seemed really out of place to me. If that's not what you intended, then I apologize, but why make those statements...especially the latter one?
  
 My SR-009s get the vast majority of my head-time. Trust me...the LCD-X/LCD-XCs are no issue for me to pick up and I've been toying with adding an SR-007 into the mix too. But as mentioned, why bother with a more "traditionally" neutral headphone when I own both the SR-009s and HD800s? And as mentioned, the LCD-2/3 voicing is so unique, I'm not sure I want an Audeze with a "different" and "more traditionally brighter" sound, that and Audeze hasn't had the greatest track record for new product releases....so I'll sit back and see how things go.
  
IF they sound/measure appreciably better, then I might pick up a pair...but I'm not jumping to conclusions on a pair of headphones just announced for a few minutes by Jude today. FWIW, my LCD-3s would still be with me too.


----------



## M-13

I guess a more accurate way of saying my opinion about the looks:
  
 LCD-X = Industrial
 LCD-3 = Luxury
  
 Now that's better than saying one is a studio tool and the other a toy for the rich.


----------



## dleblanc343

I for one truly believe the LCD-X will be on the same level as the LCD-3 if not better for a few reasons.
  
 1. The LCD-3 is a two year old product and the company must strive to innovate.
 2. The LCD-3 with its zebra wood is a luxury good, and that wood alone marks up the price. Save on the luxury, focus on the sound (I'm being optimistic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
 3. Early impressions indicate that it's more neutral which is necessarily a + in my opinion.
  
 I've been thinking of getting the LCD3's again recently, but now I'm going to wait! Also curious to hear the closed back phone!


----------



## gevorg

What if the LCD-X/C is the replacement for LCD-3? Nothing wrong with discontinuing the LCD-3. :evil:


----------



## Dubstep Girl

we will have to see... pointless to jump to conclusions now until people have given impressions and enough people have heard them, after RMAF.


----------



## emertxe

gevorg said:


> What if the LCD-X/C is the replacement for LCD-3? Nothing wrong with discontinuing the LCD-3.


 
  
 Why discontinuing? There are people who actually do not have 2000USD to spend on headphones... K812, LCD-X, LCD-XC, possible electrostats from Sennheiser and Hifiman - all these are going to be extremely expensive. They could just discount their recent offerings to reach larger market.
  
 I personally own HD800 and I love them for so many things and therefore I am for sure waiting to see whether K812 or LCD-X could rival HD800 in terms of soundstage, neutrality, technical qualitty, comfort etc. On the other hand, I for sure do not have money to spend on a new high end headphone every year or two (I worked hard to get HD800)...
  
 Are the prices going to be even higher in the future? Like current flagships staying around 700-1499USD for the next 10 years and future flagships to be for like 1500-3000USD or even higher? Are Sennheiser/Audeze/Hifiman/Beyerdynamic etc. going to be the ultra high-end market (1500-3000USD or higher) while brands like Phillips, Shure or Sony releasing more affordable "high-end" (700-1499USD)?


----------



## gevorg

Take it easy, I'm just speculating.  Jude's video says the LCD-X will be $1699 and LCD-XC will be $1799, both of which are a bit cheaper than LCD-3. IMHO, LCD-3 has to be either better or at least different sounding to stay relevant.


----------



## warrenpchi

Yeah, it's all good.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We were all just chatting, albeit in a somewhat excited state after all that news in the vid.  No worries.
  
 Besides, at the first sign of trouble, I'm ready to whip out my own version of Currawong's "Currawong is watching" gif... to help calm things down:


----------



## reddragon

ah... i was thinking maybe i should save up for the hifiman he500 and look to see if i can find a discount on it during christmas time so i can get it for even cheaper but all these new phones... i think the new audezes are a bit out of the price range that im willing to pay for though the lcd2 can be considered if i want to jump on the audeze land... im also interested in the new fostex can, im not too big of a fan of the t50rp. the notion that hifiman may be releasing a new phone despite jude didnt mention they would in the video also makes me think maybe i should wait for a bit before purchasing the he500 even when i have gathered enough fund. the new jh ciem is also interesting though the price is again a bit more than i would like to pay for. the alpha dog, i should also watch it closely...


----------



## esimms86

Understandably, there's a lot of speculation here about the thinking behind the pricing of the new Audezes. However, I don't anticipate that Jude or Tyll will be posting interviews with Alex and Sankar in which they explain their business model. What I do expect to see is an extremely long CanJam 2013 thread in which the consensus re: the sound of the new Audezes comes into sharper focus. 

Esau


----------



## TMRaven

I'm not going to put too much stock into CanJam impressions.  I'll wait until after the fact where the major reviewers start getting their pairs and write well thought out reviews on them.


----------



## georgelai57

As an owner of the soon-to-be basic model LCD2.2, I'm getting intoxicated by the news of the LCD-X and XC. They should really rename the whole range from LCD to LSD!


----------



## negura

tmraven said:


> I'm not going to put too much stock into CanJam impressions.  I'll wait until after the fact where the major reviewers start getting their pairs and write well thought out reviews on them.


 
  
 Depends how hard it is to get an impression for how they sound. I am sure LCD-3s can be made accessible on the same rigs. If there's a significant difference or improvement, it will be audible right away. If there isn't and it has to go to detailed reviewing for that, then that's another message right there.


----------



## Zoom25

georgelai57 said:


> As an owner of the soon-to-be basic model LCD2.2, I'm getting intoxicated by the news of the LCD-X and XC. They should really rename the whole range from *LCD to LSD*!


 
  
   
Been there, done that...with a few mods


----------



## TMRaven

The problem I think might stem in their supposed different target responses.  LCD2,3 targeted to be warm/dark, whereas X, XC targeted to be neutral.  
  
 In meets and store audition type situations about the most you can get out of a headphone is overall tonal balance, so I expect there to be a huge divide in impressions based off that alone, because people are immediately drawn to headphones depending if they like their sound signature or not.


----------



## Saren

negura said:


> Depends how hard it is to get an impression for how they sound. I am sure LCD-3s can be made accessible on the same rigs. If there's a significant difference or improvement, it will be audible right away. If there isn't and it has to go to detailed reviewing for that, then that's another message right there.


 
 He'll be waiting until after release for some reviews to come through after the initial hype "train" begins to die down I guess. I'll be doing the same. Mainly to see what some of the opinions are after the new toy syndrome subsides a bit. After all headphones go through a flavor of the month period where everything is 100x better than ever before.
  
 Mind you I'm sure these will have a lot to offer, just interested in more concise comparisons/bigger consensus. I'm sure I'll be able to try them at my local store anyway as they stock Audeze.


----------



## TMRaven

No doubt there will be a lot of hype and new toy syndrome as well.  What I'm really looking forward to is something like Tyll sitting down with all 4 Audeze models on desk, and spend a week or two comparing and contrasting them all together and writing a 4 page review with measurements.  Make it happen!
  
 Of course as much impressions, pictures and videos from RMAF are nice as well, it helps feed the hunger.


----------



## Oregonian

I await any info on Denon showing up at CanJam and showing their new/old partnership with Fostex back in play. Or just showing an improved model line regardless of who makes them.


----------



## esimms86

I'm hoping to see 4 separate photos depicting shane55 with the entire Audeze line(!).

Esau


----------



## Mimouille

Well I am getting a JH Roxanne with carbon fiber the minute they sell. And that is not a speculation. The money is ready.


----------



## Noobmachine

Can't wait to hear impressions on the new LCD-XC and X, I have a feeling that either of those 2 is going to be my next big purchase, if they improved upon the LCD-2/3's darkish voicing and balanced out the sound, I may just have to buy them  Plus the XC, ABSOLUTELY STUNNING.


----------



## HK_sends

m-13 said:


> Is Schiit giving us a tube Mjolnir? That would be very interesting...
> 
> Or a Lyr 2, Vahalla 2?


 
  
 Maybe...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Something special at least from the hints I got from Jason back at the LA Meet (sorry, nothing too specific)...
  
 Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -HK sends


----------



## magiccabbage

hk_sends said:


> Maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 you guys think the new schiit dac will compete with others in its price range like the WFS DAC 2?


----------



## magiccabbage

any specks on it yet#/?


----------



## mikemercer

noobmachine said:


> Can't wait to hear impressions on the new LCD-XC and X, I have a feeling that either of those 2 is going to be my next big purchase, if they improved upon the LCD-2/3's darkish voicing and balanced out the sound, I may just have to buy them  Plus the XC, ABSOLUTELY STUNNING.


 
  
 I wish I was able to live with the LCD-X for a longer period of time (VERY soon) but, as I've said before here in this thread -backing up my friend @warrenpchi's commentary-
 The LCD-X was, to this music addicts ears, a revelation.  Much like the LCD3 (my favorite headphone of all-time thus far) I was completely engrossed in the music while listening, much like the picture below (but I couldn't have a pic at the time w/ the upcoming LCD-X):

 And for those of you who missed it: The picture of @Shane55 wearing the LCD-XC prototype at the WAS Meet says it ALL!
 His smile from ear-to-ear while hearing it for the very first time is worth a thousand words.
  
 I can wholly appreciate somebody wanting Tyll to sit down with all the Audeze's, and provide measurements.  I have great respect
 for Tyll (and he's a good man and a friend) - but I can't offer up the same measurement-based approach.  I come from a completely
 different school of thought in the audio world: The Harry Pearson methodology if you will, or, more accurately, the J. Gordon Holt philosophy:
 That is describing the music as experienced via the component (or components) - describing the gear's musicality, tonality, and of course, ability
 to grab you emotionally and keep you engaged.  Because at the end of the day (and objectivists please save the venom for another time - many
 of you know the school I come from) it's all about what the music does to you while being reproduced through whatever system you're listening to.
 And no bench result can tell you what the music actually sounds like through the gear without experiencing it; or describe the soul of the music.
  
 It's the music that moves me.  The gear, while cool and fun (I'd be lying if I said I wasn't into the gear) is merely the vehicle.  I don't care about
 price, whether 200 bucks or 2000, if it connects me to the music to a degree where I forget that I'm listening to machinery, to an actual reproduction caught in time, then it's truly transcendent for me, and that's what I'm after.  The LCD-X continues in the great tradition of Audeze's ability to connect me to the music, and make me forget that I have these huge cans on and I look like Deadmau5 while listening!
  
 Words like "transparency" get abused in audio journalism.  I remember when I was strictly living in the high end two-channel in-room world, I usually only applied that term to my experience with Magnepans, or even Quads.  But their window-like "transparency", when executed properly with great accompanying gear, can feel like an audible looking glass onto the music!  Now am I saying it's perfect and prestine, completely uncolored, sh__ like that" No.  But I am saying when those types of loudspeakers achieve that window-like transparency, I forget about all this audio babble in my head and just get utterly lost in the music.  It's no cliche to me: The music washes over me, and that's the secret sauce in this Hi-fi drug (whether personal or in-room).  However, like all drugs, different people like different highs.
  
 I get high off the music, and next to my LCD3's and HD800's, the LCD-X and XC delivers a sonic experience that's kindred to, when paired w/ the right system, listening to a pair of Nola Grand Reference Loudspeakers (around 200k) in Harry Pearson's largest listening room for me!  Or the Genesis 1 Loudspeaker system (250k) in that same room.  Those systems brought me deeper into the music than I've ever been.  It was truly a holographic image when I closed my eyes, OR kept them open (I usually listen w/ em closed) and so
 the technology factor disappears for a fleeting moment.  These are the cans that do the same in the headphone world for me - next to the AKG-1000's, and Stax 009s.
  
 That's really what it boils down to.  I wish at the moment I could more eloquently summarize their sonic character to you like my brotha @warrenpchi has done so here earlier in the thread - who, coincidentally, was never a big fan of my LCD3's!  During our collective E.A.R & Studio Six listening sessions at my crib he'd always opt for my HD-800s.  He preferred the LCD-2 - and I also didn't know how he'd feel about the LCD-X (I heard it for the first time early in the morning - knowing he was gonna get to hear it that same evening) but I loved em!
  
 They felt lighter than my LCD3's, I loved the gun-metal look (don't know if its changed since I heard it a month ago), and the clamping force was also much less.  Again, all in agreement w/ @warrenpchi's assessment earlier in the thread.
  
 When I listened to one of our tracks (one of my sonic acid tests - a minimal tech house number, a lil tribal/proggy, that was released back in 04 on _Listen to Reason_ Records under our Seamless Satori moniker) through my reference tube tube rig the X's took me back to the studio - where we wrote, recorded, mixed, and mastered the damn thing!  It was done using all analog synth sounds (that we sampled from the analog machines) sequenced in Cubase.  It felt like listening to the LCD3, but I need more time, because I do think they MAY HAVE achieved what they seemingly set out to do: Which was create a headphone that sat comfortably between the 2 and 3, with the sonic attributes that make them great, but offer a taste somewhere in the middle.  Because I may prefer it to my LCD3, but I can't say that for sure yet.  
  
 I didn't listen to it for nearly long enough.  But I can say that experiencing everything from the new Four Tet album to the Nine Inch Nails, Alix Perez, and the new Holden album (_The Inheritors_) through the X was like hearing them anew - and I've been addicted to that music for months now for some reason.  The bass was controlled, but rippled wonderfully - as fluid as fluid gets.  The mids hit with velocity and had a wonderful texture.  They were colorful (NOT colored).  The highs were extended and things dissipated naturally; the sounds of things trailing off...  I hate to say it, especially after my rant, but yeah, they were F'ing transparent - as much as the 3, if perhaps not as tonally rich as I find my LCD3 - but I gotta get more time on it!!!  And I WILL SOON!!
  
 Sorry for the maddening cyber-babble!  I figured since a few of us were lucky enough to actually hear the LCD-X and XC should share something about it.  I can't WAIT to own one, write about it, live with it, and hear it with my E.A.R HP4 and ALO Studio Six amplifiers!!!!!
  
 I know they're a couple of cans that I feel I NEED!!    I'll post some impressions of the XC ASAP.  Hell soon we can follow up after hearing them again in Denver!!!! Whew hooh!  I'm also DYING for my Alpha Dogs to arrive!!
  
  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Re: The LCD-XC - Dan's Alpha Dog does get closer than it should IMO - so lets see if Audeze has more tricks up their sleeve before FINAL production!!
 tricks up their sleeve) 
  
 SORRY - MY ODD SPACING MADE IT LOOK SO MUCH LONGER!!  Fixed now


----------



## emertxe

Ok, so are the LCD-X technically more accurate, providing more developed soundstage and imaging, significantly higher microdetail etc. than HD800? I am not really interested in all that "grab you emotionally and keep you engaged" stuff 
  
 (sorry, analytical listener here)
 Thank you very much in advance for your answer, I am honestly curious, nothing more or less


----------



## negura

I was just thinking that was a very long post with a great intro, but I didn't come away with much at all at the end of it.
  
 Are the LCD-X more transparent than the LCD-3s? Transparency usually translates into musical engagement. Or are they better or worse technically? I guess it's too soon to know.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

negura said:


> I was just thinking that was a very long post with a great intro, but I didn't come away with much at all at the end of it.


 
  
 +1
  
 How do they compare to LCD-3? Your first thoughts


----------



## TMRaven

Transparency is a pretty ambiguous word, everybody's gonna have a different definition of it.  You should just find a reviewer who has similar taste to your own and wait and see if they're going to do a full-fledged lcd-x review.


----------



## M-13

For me transparency = transient response (driver speed). So if it's thinner, lighter and has more powerful magnets (magnetic flux) then it will sound more transparent to me as it conveys more music information in a given space of time. Kind of like the refresh rate of a TV.


----------



## mikemercer

negura said:


> I was just thinking that was a very long post with a great intro, but I didn't come away with much at all at the end of it.
> 
> Are the LCD-X more transparent than the LCD-3s? Transparency usually translates into musical engagement. Or are they better or worse technically? I guess it's too soon to know.


 
 It is too soon to tell,
 and I'm sorry you didn't come away with much at all.
  
 I tried to convey my feelings on their ability to strip away my awareness of the technology, and just get swept up in the music - 
 much like the sensation I get from my LCD3's + my reference desktop tube rigs and my two-channel reference system.  I'm a music
 addict, listen to it every waking moment if I can (and in the shower, car) and while I sleep.  I want to know: Does this piece of gear
 remind me that I'm listening to a facsimile of the real thing, or does it connect me to the music in a way that helps my mind forget
 the delivery mechanism altogether.
  
 We're all after different things technically, though our shared goal in the end is the be connected to the music right?
 And we all seek different information/intel that can help lead us to a determination on whether or not we may enjoy a piece
 of gear.  For me, bench results never tell me what I'm looking for, but I never discount anybody else's approach if that's what
 helps them determine what they want.
  
 What I seek in my sound systems, as I describe in my review of the CEntrance HiFi-M8 (used w/ my Audeze LCD3's, Mad Dogs,
 and JH-13 Freqphase) is to get out of their own way as much as possible.  I wanna be drawn in, test results be damned, I wanna
 forget about the headphone while I'm listening to it.  That's what I look for.
  
 I'll give you a direct musical reference: With the LCD-X, when I was listening to the Carabou remix of Radiohead's "Little By Little" (one of the tracks I
 selected to demo the LCD-X and XC - and also a track that many of us at the CAS Meet heard when hearing the LCD-XC for the 1st time btw)
 the bassline was authoritative, with the same fantastic liquidity I mentioned in my post above.  It was also controlled and extended.  The midrange
 was as coherent as I've heard it: Considering past experiences with everything from Maggies to Quads to Stax 009s.  The highs were crispy, detailed,
 and airy.  It was a pure delight.  I thought micro and macro-dynamics were superbly executed.  There was great punch, as well as finesse in their musical
 presentation.
  
 Can I tell you with authority if I liked it better, or if it's better technically than my LCD3's at this point?
 No.
  
 I wasn't thinking about that when I was listening to the LCD-X.  
 I was focused on the music.
  
 When I got em all here at home - I'm psyched to dig into this further.
 Sorry if that doesn't provide the intel you're looking for.
  
 There will be plenty of technical reviews to come I'm sure!
  
 I will say this: I told Alex (Rosson, of Audeze) that after listening to the LCD-X, when I went home after CAS, it was the first time that I fired up my LCD3
 and thought: Damn, I wish I could hear this with the other LCD!!  Meaning: I never listened to my LCD3 before while thinking of another headphone experience.
 It's my favorite can (the LCD3) and the X is the only other headphone I've heard that has me drooling over, well, thinking of it goin head-to-head with my LCD3 at
 home!!
  


emertxe said:


> Ok, so are the LCD-X technically more accurate, providing more developed soundstage and imaging, significantly higher microdetail etc. than HD800? I am not really interested in all that "grab you emotionally and keep you engaged" stuff
> 
> (sorry, analytical listener here)
> Thank you very much in advance for your answer, I am honestly curious, nothing more or less


 
  
 far too early for me to answer that,
 but no worries. I am a critical listener as well, having reviewed high end two-channel for many years - I know specs and feature sets are important intel.
 I wouldn't deny that.
  
 I would gladly put those two to the test (the LCD-X and my HD800s) as soon as possible and let you know my opinion
 with regard to which I feel is more "accurate".  Accuracy is a tough topic itself.  Having also worked at Atlantic Records
 for a producer for many years, and having been a part of many recording sessions, I know that the word accuracy can sometimes
 refer to whether or not the sound is itself is accurate (like does this sound like an actual drumkit) or does the record sound as the artist
 intended?  Which hardly anyone but the original studio players would know.
  
 That being said: In my limited time with the LCD-X, I would trust it's accuracy enough to track and mix with in the studio. 
  
 But when I have both back in hand I'll gladly try to give you my detailed feedback.


----------



## emertxe

I would say that transparency is rather a combination of several things: frequency response with enough linearity and without any significant resonances or excessive colorations, fast responsive drivers and enough detail to call the sound coming out "life-like".


----------



## emertxe

mikemercer said:


> That being said: In my limited time with the LCD-X, I would trust it's accuracy enough to track and mix with in the studio.


 
  
 That's actually great to hear, really! I am glad these LCD-X are going the right way...
  
 Thank you again for your asnwer


----------



## mikemercer

emertxe said:


> That's actually great to hear, really! I am glad these LCD-X are going the right way...
> 
> Thank you again for your asnwer


 
 ANYTIME!
 So glad I was able to touch on something you could relate to!!
  


emertxe said:


> I would say that transparency is rather a combination of several things: frequency response with enough linearity and without any significant resonances or excessive colorations, fast responsive drivers and enough detail to call the sound coming out "life-like".


 
  
 WELL SAID sir!


----------



## HK_sends

magiccabbage said:


> you guys think the new schiit dac will compete with others in its price range like the WFS DAC 2?


 
  
 Seriously, it's too soon to tell, but Jason and Company must think it will be highly competitive or then why bother build it?  And with Mike being the Magic DAC Man, it's got a great shot...
  
 Just my two pence...
  
 Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -HK sends


----------



## negura

mikemercer said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for elaborating. I now understand the context better. Imo while I think the LCD-3s are very transparent and amongst the top headphones at this too (they are my favorite dynamic headphones and in my top 5), something was always missing compared to some other top flights for an even more refined connection with the music. Maybe because of the soundstage and imaging limitations or that they don't have the final couple of notches of clarity. My favourite headphones overall so far are the SR007s MKIs which truly connect me with the music in the way as you say, that makes you forget you're listening to gear, while also being excellent technically. If the LCD-X improve on the weaknesses of the LCD-3s and conserve the strengths well, they may indeed be a winner. Hearing they are closer to neutrality could be a very good thing, as long as they are not going too far the other way (e.g.: bright).
  
 In my experience with the high end of headphones it is only by context, when one hears something better, that you notice the limitations of other products more. I am much looking forward to hear the LCD-X.


----------



## warrenpchi

First of all, thanks for sharing all of that mikemercer, I couldn't agree with you more.  Frankly, it's been hard having to keep our impressions under wraps - so I'm glad we can finally let some of this out.
  


emertxe said:


> Thank you very much in advance for your answer, I am honestly curious, nothing more or less


 
  
 Sure, perfectly understandable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Secondly, guys we all have different (and sometimes multiple) ways of evaluating gear.  And having been at this for decades, mikemercer can definitely give you guys a more analytical breakdown.  But for him, the ultimate evaluation of gear is how it serves as the interface (or vehicle as he says) between us and the music.  So trust me when I say that, what he wanted to do was to cut through a lot of jargon to get to the heart of the matter with y'all.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And though mikemercer and I have very different approaches (as well as preferences), we both arrived at the same conclusion.  I'll try to answer some specific questions below.  Please keep in mind that I am - of course - speaking IMO.
  
  


emertxe said:


> are the LCD-X technically more accurate,


 
  
 Yes.  I still hold the HD 800 as a reference for dynamic driver cans.  There will always be a part of me that appreciates the HD 800 for what it is.  And NO headphone in the world will ever make it sound worse than it does.  But comparatively, yes.
  


emertxe said:


> providing more developed soundstage and imaging


 
  
 I would say a more _*accurate*_ soundstage and imaging, if that makes sense?
  
 The HD 800 (stock and without mods of course) has always been wonderfully enjoyable for me in terms of staging and imaging.  However, I would also have to say that it has a tendency to exaggerate a bit in that department.  Trust me though, I totally get why that euphoric feeling is, well, euphoric.  I'm enjoying the Tralucent Audio 1plus2 right now for that exact reason.  But at some point, it can just be a bit too much.
  
 With the LCD-X, the soundstage seems far more accurate, appropriate, proper and somehow just feels right.
  
 EDIT:  In case someone is wondering, yes I find that the LCD-X's staging and imaging to be superior to that of the LCD-3's.  For me, the LCD-3 always swung too far to the opposite extreme of the HD 800 in terms of staging.  Yes, the LCD-3 is wonderfully intimate with crazy immediacy.  But... I'm not the biggest fan of having the sound be that danger close.
  


emertxe said:


> significantly higher microdetail etc. than HD800?


 
  
 Yes.  Call it what you like:  microdetail, low-level information, plankton, whatever.  Yes, it does.  And, it does so effortlessly and without embellishment or exaggeration.  There are certain cans that tend to throw that stuff in your face - I'm looking at you SR-009 and Abyss.  They almost force all of that micro-detail on you... much like a screen would over-saturate colors.  But real life is not like that.  There shouldn't be that kind of micro-detail bloom.  And so those cans always seem to be a bit gimmicky in that department for me. 
  
 But the LCD-X simply presents it clearly and cleanly.
  


negura said:


> Are the LCD-X more transparent than the LCD-3s?


 
  
 Yes.
  


tmraven said:


> Transparency is a pretty ambiguous word, everybody's gonna have a different definition of it.  You should just find a reviewer who has similar taste to your own and wait and see if they're going to do a full-fledged lcd-x review.


 
  
 It can be yes.  Or rather, the usage of that word often is.  Having said that, I believe that if we were to gather a reasonable sample size of experienced Head-Fiers for an audition, there would be a clear trend indicating that the LCD-X is more transparent.
  


negura said:


> Or are they better or worse technically?


 
  
 I'm not a liberty to reveal any technical details that I may or may now have at this moment (or even ever now that I think about it).  But they perform significantly better for me technically.  They sound more accurate in nearly all respects.  And if I were asked which of the two that I perceived to be better from a technical performance standpoint, I wouldn't even need a moment's hesitation before pointing to the LCD-X over the LCD-3.
  


dan.gheorghe said:


> How do they compare to LCD-3? Your first thoughts


 
  
 Hehe, see above (and below).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


m-13 said:


> For me transparency = transient response (driver speed). So if it's thinner, lighter and has more powerful magnets (magnetic flux) then it will sound more transparent to me as it conveys more music information in a given space of time. Kind of like the refresh rate of a TV.


 
  
 As this treads uncomfortably close to certain technical details I an under NDA for, I will simply say this.  Based on your criteria above, I believe that you will find the "transparency" noticeably and significantly improved.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

warrenpchi said:


> First of all, thanks for sharing all of that mikemercer, I couldn't agree with you more.  Frankly, it's been hard having to keep our impressions under wraps - so I'm glad we can finally let some of this out.
> 
> 
> Sure, perfectly understandable.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the impressions. Can't wait to hear them   It looks like they will be cheaper and better... Isn't this very rare in audio world?


----------



## emertxe

warrenpchi said:


>


 
  
 Thank you very much for your response! The way you describe it, I see no place for LCD-3 on the market unless they re-price them at 1300USD (and LCD-2 at 700USD).
  
 Your impressions sound definitely promising... But in the end, these are going to be extremely expensive in Europe. I got my HD800 for 1200USD completely new but these LCD-X are going to cost over 2000USD here. So yeah, my interest in them is strictly "academical". Still, l am looking forward to read more impressions and especially see them measured


----------



## negura

warrenpchi said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great post. I think I am on the same train of thought with you on a lot of aspects. Yes, the HD800s are my technical accuracy dynamic reference too and fully agree the soundstage presentation can sound exagerrated. I think you're exactly right where you say the LCD-3s are a bit too congested in that respect. That's also where I feel the SR007s have a more natural life like soundstage presentation. My short list for fixes for the LCD-3 was: soundstaging, imaging and faster decays. That's enough to want to buy the LCD-Xs. 
  
 Really great to hear Audeze is taking the game up a notch! Should make for a very interesting 2014 (I am thinking Hifiman and Sennheiser here).


----------



## dan.gheorghe

emertxe said:


> Thank you very much for your response! The way you describe it, I see no place for LCD-3 on the market unless they re-price them at 1300USD (and LCD-2 at 700USD).
> 
> Your impressions sound definitely promising... But in the end, these are going to be extremely expensive in Europe. I got my HD800 for 1200USD completely new but these LCD-X are going to cost over 2000USD here. So yeah, my interest in them is strictly "academical". Still, l am looking forward to read more impressions and especially see them measured


 
  
 Considering the impressions, the place of lcd3 is indeed very foggy for me  in the future... Maybe they will be replaced by LCD-X entirely...in which case I can see a lot of LCD-3 sales on headfi ) (and cheap also )


----------



## emertxe

dan.gheorghe said:


> Considering the impressions, the place of lcd3 is indeed very foggy for me  in the future... Maybe they will be replaced by LCD-X entirely...in which case I can see a lot of LCD-3 sales on headfi ) (and cheap also )


 
  
 That's certainly a great thing (cheap LCD-3 sales), though not as much for me... I just prefer HD800 over the current up to 2000USD flagships  Therefore interested in the LCD-X and K812 to see what they have to offer


----------



## negura

emertxe said:


> That's certainly a great thing (cheap LCD-3 sales), though not as much for me... I just prefer HD800 over the current up to 2000USD flagships  Therefore interested in the LCD-X and K812 to see what they have to offer


 
  
 I ended up with both the HD800s and LCD-3s and for a long time I could not decide between the two. They were both significantly better than the other in contrasting areas. The HD800s certainly allowed for tweaking them to my preferences. If this new LCD-X improves on the LCD-3s they could be the one dynamic headphone for me.


----------



## warrenpchi

negura said:


> Thanks for elaborating. I now understand the context better. Imo while I think the LCD-3s are very transparent and amongst the top headphones at this too (they are my favorite dynamic headphones and in my top 5), something was always missing compared to some other top flights for an even more refined connection with the music. Maybe because of the soundstage and imaging limitations or that they don't have the final couple of notches of clarity. My favourite headphones overall so far are the SR007s MKIs which truly connect me with the music in the way as you say, that makes you forget you're listening to gear, while also being excellent technically. If the LCD-X improve on the weaknesses of the LCD-3s and conserve the strengths well, they may indeed be a winner. Hearing they are closer to neutrality could be a very good thing, as long as they are not going too far the other way (e.g.: bright).


 
  
 I know exactly what you mean, and I agree with regards to both the LCD-3 and the SR-007 above.
  
 As I've said before, the SR-007 MkI (again with the proper amplification) is unparalleled in is ability to be _naturally_ transparent.  I am not a fan of the current trend towards hyper-detail for the sake of being hyper-detailed.
  
 For me, it's not all about hearing more and more of everything freakin' thing all of the freakin' time - it's also about hearing less of what distracts me from the music.  For example, would it be cool to hear a flutter in China Forbes's breath as she prepares for the next verse?  Sure, that's kinda cool I guess.  Would I have heard that flutter (or even wanted to hear that flutter) if she were singing on stage in front of me?  No, probably not.
  
 Put it this way.  It's about the music, and not all about the sound.


----------



## magiccabbage

negura said:


> I ended up with both the HD800s and LCD-3s and for a long time I could not decide between the two. They were both significantly better than the other in contrasting areas. The HD800s certainly allowed for tweaking them to my preferences. If this new LCD-X improves on the LCD-3s they could be the one dynamic headphone for me.


 
  
 how does your electro-static converter sound?


----------



## Alex Cappello

Jude, outstanding preview! Very exciting new stuff; I can hardly wait to hear the new Audeze's and Fostex too!


----------



## Makiah S

warrenpchi said:


> I know exactly what you mean, and I agree with regards to both the LCD-3 and the SR-007 above.
> 
> As I've said before, the SR-007 MkI (again with the proper amplification) is unparalleled in is ability to be _naturally_ transparent.  I am not a fan of the current trend towards hyper-detail for the sake of being hyper-detailed.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I kinda like the extra details honestly, although even when speaking to people, I tend to listen to things that, for me it's part of the whole experince, every little detail is nice, and after a few months the details kinda fade back into the music, they are there when I'm looking for them, 
  
 still though... I'm hoping the LCD Closed Backs prove to have a nice balanced sound! My w1000x needs something to replace it ;3  
  
 that and the poteitnal for CHEAP LCD-3s  and 2 would be very nice


----------



## warrenpchi

dan.gheorghe said:


> Thanks for the impressions. Can't wait to hear them   It looks like they will be cheaper and better... Isn't this very rare in audio world?


 
  
 You're welcome of course.  The better part is very understandable.  They have been working on this kind of a technological breakthrough fro quite some time - and have said so repeatedly in public show and to press.  It just so happens that they've achieved it - at this time - and we're able to enjoy it.
  
 As far as cheaper, yes, that is remarkably rare.  Especially when you consider the current kilobuck trend that is going on elsewhere (IEMs).  There is always a good reason for everything of course, but I cannot say more than that.  I would like to point out two quick facts though.
  

The LCD-X is not made of wood, much less premium wood, much less premium zebrawood or bamboo or whatever.
For anyone that has ever spent any amount of time with Alex Rosson, it is clear that he appreciates Head-Fiers and the headphone enthusiast community at large.  If this pricing is his way of giving back, I for one will take it, gladly.
  


emertxe said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
  
 You are quite welcome!  I highly doubt that the LCD-3 will drop in price.  But as far as I am concerned, unless people TRULY love the LCD-3 for exactly what it is and find its particular type of presentation flawless, it should be considered obsolete next to the LCD-X.
  


emertxe said:


> Your impressions sound definitely promising... But in the end, these are going to be extremely expensive in Europe. I got my HD800 for 1200USD completely new but these LCD-X are going to cost over 2000USD here.


 
  
 I would simply say that there is a rich history of Head-Fiers helping other Head-Fiers and just leave it at that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


negura said:


> Great post. I think I am on the same train of thought with you on a lot of aspects. Yes, the HD800s are my technical accuracy dynamic reference too and fully agree the soundstage presentation can sound exagerrated. I think you're exactly right where you say the LCD-3s are a bit too congested in that respect. That's also where I feel the SR007s have a more natural life like soundstage presentation. My short list for fixes for the LCD-3 was: soundstaging, imaging and faster decays. That's enough to want to buy the LCD-Xs.


 
  
 Yeah, I'm beginning to see that we've got some alignment in terms of our preferences, lol.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


negura said:


> I ended up with both the HD800s and LCD-3s and for a long time I could not decide between the two. They were both significantly better than the other in contrasting areas. The HD800s certainly allowed for tweaking them to my preferences. If this new LCD-X improves on the LCD-3s they could be the one dynamic headphone for me.


 
  
 I think that the LCD-X would negate having to make that specific choice (between those two specific units) if you know what I mean.  Also, planar.


----------



## warrenpchi

mshenay said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > I know exactly what you mean, and I agree with regards to both the LCD-3 and the SR-007 above.
> ...


 
  
 Well, like I said, it'll still be there.  It's just not going to be forcefully injected into your face if you know what I mean by that sensation.


----------



## complin

warrenpchi said:


> I would say a more _*accurate*_ soundstage and imaging, if that makes sense?
> 
> The HD 800 (stock and without mods of course) has always been wonderfully enjoyable for me in terms of staging and imaging.  However, I would also have to say that it has a tendency to exaggerate a bit in that department.  Trust me though, I totally get why that euphoric feeling is, well, euphoric.  I'm enjoying the Tralucent Audio 1plus2 right now for that exact reason.  But at some point, it can just be a bit too much.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I would disagree that the SR-009 throws micro detail in your face. I can only assume you have a hyper detailed DAC or somewhat bright amplifier?  It is ruthlessly revealing of the source. I have the 007 Mk1 which is one of my favourite headphones of all but the 009 takes this to another level in terms of impact, soundstage, texture and layering of well recorded music.
  
 I too was critical of the unnatural nature of the HD800's imaging and its tend to be over bright. I firmly believe now that the 800 was made to be driven balanced to really get the best from it. Having recently moved to balanced the soundstage has become coherent and integrated.


----------



## mikemercer

warrenpchi said:


> First of all, thanks for sharing all of that mikemercer, I couldn't agree with you more.  Frankly, it's been hard having to keep our impressions under wraps - so I'm glad we can finally let some of this out.
> 
> 
> Sure, perfectly understandable.
> ...


 
  
 I'm so grateful that @warrenpchi understands me so well!  Guess that's why he's become one of my closest friends in what seems like a minute!!
 We met at The Headphonium at T.H.E Show Newport, at our little Head-Fiers breakfast, and here we are!
  
 I'm also grateful that he brought my honest intent to light for those of you unfamiliar with my approach to evaluating Hi-fi!  He actually did it in a way
 that I couldn't even pull off!  Well done sir.
  
 I'm in agreement with all of his responses to your technical questions w/ regard to the performance of the LCD-X vs. the LCD3 - but I'm a bit more
 timid about saying I believe all the answers with my whole heart until I live with all these cans in my reference system for a longer period of time! 
 Which I believe Warren also conveyed.
  
 I also felt the soundstaging and imaging of the LCD-X had a technical edge on the LCD3 - and I say that because when I heard it for the very first
 time at CAS in the morning (thankfully using my own MacBook/Amarra rig as source - into my dCs Delius DAC + Sonicweld Diverter that I lent them 
 + their Eddie Current Balancing Act  - very nice) I thought I was hearing the next evolution of the LCD series!  And that was because my immediate
 impression of the soundstaging and imaging (thinkin' of my LCD3) was that it was far wider AND deeper, but completely controlled - and no so controlled
 that it sounded technical itself.  Does that make sense??  It just seemed to reach farther.  So I'm DROOLING to have them all in the reference system 
 for a decent period of time to truly eval!!
  
 ALL good stuff


----------



## Maxvla

The new Audeze headphones may indeed sound fine, but this two man hype train, bouncing off each other, making it more powerful with each bounce, is excessive. You've said your piece, move on.


----------



## negura

magiccabbage said:


> how does your electro-static converter sound?


 
  
 The convertor itself sounds like nothing at all. Very neutral/transparent. They SR007s get the sound signature of the various components likes tubes on the amplifier (which in turn is very transparent) and that of the PWD2. I was trying to decide whether to go for a BHSE or Electra and this was supposed to be a solution for the meanwhile. Surprinsingly, maybe due the negative atitude in the Stax threads towards converters, I am very very pleased. Imo the SR007s sound significantly more transparent (the sound is VERY emotionally engaging, clean, clear, drivers well controlled and precise attack/decays, none of that lenient laid backness you can sometimes get with SR007 on lesser gear) than either of the HD800s and LCD-3s on the same rig, it can't be a bad solution for the stats. The Taboo is a VERY good SET speakers amp. I know this as I am also driving my horns with it.
  


warrenpchi said:


> I think that the LCD-X would negate having to make that specific choice (between those two specific units) if you know what I mean.  Also, planar.


 
  
 I know what you mean. I admit to a preference to the planar sound (is it that texture?) more so than many/most dynamics.
  


maxvla said:


> The new Audeze headphones may indeed sound fine, but this two man hype train, bouncing off each other, making it more powerful with each bounce, is excessive. You've said your piece, move on.


 
  
 Yes. Let's talk about the all new high-end Sennheisers.


----------



## emertxe

maxvla said:


> The new Audeze headphones may indeed sound fine, but this two man hype train, bouncing off each other, making it more powerful with each bounce, is excessive. You've said your piece, move on.


 
  
 This is nothing in comparison with the AKG K812 thread...


----------



## gmahler2u

mimouille said:


> Well I am getting a JH Roxanne with carbon fiber the minute they sell. And that is not a speculation. The money is ready.


 
 yes...I need to start saving money for that and Also sell my kidney!
  
 Mannn....getting expensive....


----------



## warrenpchi

maxvla said:


> The new Audeze headphones may indeed sound fine, but this two man hype train, bouncing off each other, making it more powerful with each bounce, is excessive. You've said your piece, move on.


 
  
 Excessive?  What means this excessive of which you speak?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 On that note, I'm VERY curious as to whether anyone out there as heard the Roxanne besides Jude.  If so, fess up people!  I'm more curious about that than just about anything else that's been leaked.  I hope they have plenty of demo units at CanJam.


----------



## M-13

warrenpchi said:


> As this treads uncomfortably close to certain technical details I an under NDA for, I will simply say this.  Based on your criteria above, I believe that you will find the "transparency" noticeably and significantly improved.


 
 No need for anyone to get sued. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (But I get what you're saying). This has me really excited. If the transparency is improved over the LCD-3 even by a little, then that's probably all I'll ever need for my music. I've come to really love neutral tonality and I feel like the X might just be my end game. I was honestly saving coin for the closed-Audez'e but I'm much more interested in the X now. The XC will be the 2nd can I buy I think after the X.
  
 To be perfectly honest when Audez'e sent me that survey a few months back I asked them to produce a neutral LCD-3. Looks like I got my wish.


----------



## JeffA

Does anyone have any idea when the LCD-X will be ready to ship? Will it be available for Christmas?


----------



## M-13

Anti-hype seems to be very popular these days. Head-fi is all about passion for me, and that passion often translates to excitement and hope that something cool is on the horizon. If the X is actually a good product, regardless of whether it is eventually judged as better than the LCD-3, all this excitement and "hype" is warranted. Not sure why people get upset over hype. There is nothing wrong with hype and excitement. Nobody is making you spend your money and you don't need to guard other people's wallets--they have brains too. It's their call. You can hold onto your money and sketicism until a thousand reviews pour in for all I care. I don't come to Head-Fi to have a cold bucket of water thrown on me with a stark objective reality check. Work and life is boring as it is. If my hobby can't get me excited or hyped it's not worth it. I actually went to bed last night smiling because of the X. What other hobby can make me do that? So what if it becomes a dissapointment in the end. Most things in life are anyway.


----------



## Funambulus

I've been coveting some JH audio IEMs ever since I heard the 16s a few years back at RMAF. This preview has just made it much MUCH harder to resist. I'll be there on Friday to check out the Roxannes and, more than likely, give in to temptation.


----------



## mikemercer

m-13 said:


> Anti-hype seems to be very popular these days. Head-fi is all about passion for me, and that passion often translates to excitement and hope that something cool is on the horizon. If the X is actually a good product, regardless of whether it is eventually judged as better than the LCD-3, all this excitement and "hype" is warranted. Not sure why people get upset over hype. There is nothing wrong with hype and excitement. Nobody is making you spend your money and you don't need to guard other people's wallets--they have brains too. It's their call. You can hold onto your money and sketicism until a thousand reviews pour in for all I care. I don't come to Head-Fi to have a cold bucket of water thrown on me with a stark objective reality check. Work and life is boring as it is. If my hobby can't get me excited or hyped it's not worth it. I actually went to bed last night smiling because of the X. What other hobby can make me do that? So what if it becomes a dissapointment in the end. Most things in life are anyway.


 
  
 AMEN brotha!!
 Amen
  


maxvla said:


> The new Audeze headphones may indeed sound fine, but this two man hype train, bouncing off each other, making it more powerful with each bounce, is excessive. You've said your piece, move on.


 
  
 I was merely responding to inquiries made after I shared my impressions.
 If you intepreted two friends sharing their excitement over a new product hype,
 well, then I guess we're constantly hyped!  We were both lucky enough to hear
 it and like @warrenpchi said: We've been busting at the seems to share our excitement!
  
 I'm also interested in discussing other things.  But man holding onto that, and being able
 to finally express it here, is what we're all about right?  Sorry you interpreted our aims as a hype machine.
  
 I'm pumped to hear the new Schiit!  Having also seen whats coming there - that's something I'm frothing 
 at the ear to hear!!
  
 Plus I'm looking forward to spending more time with Alex Cavalli's amps.  I was asked to aid a friend in
 some tube-rolling on the Liquid Glass - and man is that a gorgeous piece!!


----------



## warrenpchi

emertxe said:


> maxvla said:
> 
> 
> > The new Audeze headphones may indeed sound fine, but this two man hype train, bouncing off each other, making it more powerful with each bounce, is excessive. You've said your piece, move on.
> ...


 
  
 OMGNOMAX, lol.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maxvla, you and nomax would NOT get along.
  


m-13 said:


> To be perfectly honest when Audez'e sent me that survey a few months back I asked them to produce a neutral LCD-3. Looks like I got my wish.


 
  
 Yes, yes you did!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


jeffa said:


> Does anyone have any idea when the LCD-X will be ready to ship? Will it be available for Christmas?


 
  
 Hmm, not sure.  I suspect that there will be more announced as we get closer to CanJam.
  


m-13 said:


> Anti-hype seems to be very popular these days. Head-fi is all about passion for me, and that passion often translates to excitement and hope that something cool is on the horizon. If the X is actually a good product, regardless of whether it is eventually judged as better than the LCD-3, all this excitement and "hype" is warranted. Not sure why people get upset over hype. There is nothing wrong with hype and excitement. Nobody is making you spend your money and you don't need to guard other people's wallets--they have brains too. It's their call. You can hold onto your money and skepticism until a thousand reviews pour in for all I care. I don't come to Head-Fi to have a cold bucket of water thrown on me with a stark objective reality check. Work and life is boring as it is. If my hobby can't get me excited or hyped it's not worth it. I actually went to bed last night smiling because of the X. What other hobby can make me do that? So what if it becomes a disappointment in the end. Most things in life are anyway.


 
  
 The ever-continuing battle between hype and anti-hype... it's a good thing I think.  It brings The Force into balance.  I just wanted to chime in - as one of the few people that have heard it - to ward off all kinds of crazy speculation.


----------



## gmahler2u

man....this thread is on FIRE!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 slow down people...


----------



## hifimanrookie

Pity hifiman is not coming out with anything new to give the new audezes a fair fight...


----------



## HK_sends

> Originally Posted by *mikemercer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *snip*
> 
> ...


 
 So, imagine if you will the pairing of the new Audeze and the new Schiit...that's what I am doing!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -HK sends


----------



## warrenpchi

> Originally Posted by *mikemercer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm frothing at the ear


 
  





  Better get that checked out...


----------



## Asr

So can I post now that I've heard the LCD-XC and LCD-X as well? (Although in prototype form, not the final production versions.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Unlike mikemercer and warrenpchi though, I was totally unimpressed by both of them. They were both just more of the Audeze house sound to me without adding anything substantial. Not much to get excited about IMO. Don't get me wrong, I think the Audeze LCD-2 and LCD-3 are good, but I don't think they're particularly great, and I thought the same of the new models too. Although it's possible the production versions sound different/better, I'm not holding my breath for anything groundbreaking personally.


----------



## Viper2005

Would anyone know if the new LCD models going to have the same crazy amp demands as the LCD3?


----------



## jerg

asr said:


> So can I post now that I've heard the LCD-XC and LCD-X as well? (Although in prototype form, not the final production versions.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 From what you've heard, do the X/XC have significantly different voicings relative to the 2/3's? Because that's the thing that's being boasted by Jude, that the X at least is much more neutral-sounding than the wood Audezes.


----------



## Zoom25

This reads like that akg tiesto thread.


----------



## zerodeefex

Wallet zipped up until there are impressions that don't sound so bombastic 

I made this mistake with the microstreamer thread and it was a mediocre purchase.


----------



## purrin

warrenpchi said:


> Yes.  Call it what you like:  microdetail, low-level information, plankton, whatever.  Yes, it does.  And, it does so effortlessly and without embellishment or exaggeration.  There are certain cans that tend to throw that stuff in your face - I'm looking at you SR-009 and Abyss.  They almost force all of that micro-detail on you... much like a screen would over-saturate colors.  But real life is not like that.  There shouldn't be that kind of micro-detail bloom.  And so those cans always seem to be a bit gimmicky in that department for me.
> 
> But the LCD-X simply presents it clearly and cleanly.


 
  
 Hi Warren!
  
 Hmmm. I think we may have slightly different interpretations of plankton aka microdetail. Microdetail, even if it comes in spades, is never forced on you. It's also dependent upon a DAC being able to reproduce such low level information to begin with. In terms of microdetail, there are two cans which come to my mind which excel at this: the HD800, followed by the LCD3. Personally I feel those two cans are able to extract low level information even better than the Abyss. This fine detail extraction is actually there with the LCD3, but not presented as blatantly as it is from the HD800. 
  
 It seems what you are describing is more along the lines of "macro" or gross detail, which the HD800 does tend to force upon you because of its uplifted treble. The "over-saturation" of colors or over-sharpened photo (my analog here) is what I would associate with gross detail. True resolution of the photo is what I would more associate with microdetail.
  
 So using this definition and analogy, would you say that the LCD-X is better than the LCD3 or HD800 at resolving low level information? This Uber-Jesus-phone has definitely piqued my interest. I've wanted a neutral Audeze for several years now.


----------



## mikemercer

zerodeefex said:


> Wallet zipped up until there are impressions that don't sound so bombastic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 sorry to hear that.
 Sincerely.
  
 I've been blown away at how many others loved it too - but we're all different, and what you love
 won't always be loved by others!  
  
 I was merely expressing my enthusiasm for something that moved me, after being around the block
 for a bit...  I don't need to hype anything for anybody.  And my conclusions are my own, as are Judes.
  
 That said: I'm pumped to hear the new Sennheisers as well!
 I've had my HD 25-1 IIs for years cuz I DJ w/ em, and of course my HD800's - but I'm looking forward to
 hearing their new cans.


----------



## zerodeefex

No worries. I'm just not going to buy the jesusphone until it's out in the wild for a while


----------



## azel831

Just imagine if Sony brings the zx1 and the new XBA H line!!


----------



## purrin

zerodeefex said:


> No worries. I'm just not going to buy the jesusphone until it's out in the wild for a while


 
  
 You going to end up with an Eddie Current Levi/445, Lampizator 4, and Abyss. You know it's true.


----------



## zerodeefex

purrin said:


> You going to end up with an Eddie Current Levi/445, Lampizator 4, and Abyss. You know it's true.


 
  
 I will avoid the Abyss like the damn plague. I am painfully aware of the fact that I will probably end up with the MSB Analog or equivalent, some version of that amp, and the Abyss and dump everything else.


----------



## gevorg

asr said:


> So can I post now that I've heard the LCD-XC and LCD-X as well? (Although in prototype form, not the final production versions.)
> 
> Unlike mikemercer and warrenpchi though, I was totally unimpressed by both of them. They were both just more of the Audeze house sound to me without adding anything substantial. Not much to get excited about IMO. Don't get me wrong, I think the Audeze LCD-2 and LCD-3 are good, but I don't think they're particularly great, and I thought the same of the new models too. Although it's possible the production versions sound different/better, I'm not holding my breath for anything groundbreaking personally.




Interesting. Do you happen to prefer AD2000 to LCD-2/3? Just asking based on your profile.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I hope LCD-X will be easier to drive.


----------



## TMRaven

The more expensive it is the harder it is to drive.


----------



## warrenpchi

purrin said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.  Call it what you like:  microdetail, low-level information, plankton, whatever.  Yes, it does.  And, it does so effortlessly and without embellishment or exaggeration.  There are certain cans that tend to throw that stuff in your face - I'm looking at you SR-009 and Abyss.  They almost force all of that micro-detail on you... much like a screen would over-saturate colors.  But real life is not like that.  There shouldn't be that kind of micro-detail bloom.  And so those cans always seem to be a bit gimmicky in that department for me.
> ...


 
  
 Hey Purrin!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Okay, lemme take a moment to clarify what I mean, with the definitions you mentioned.  And I think Mshenay had a comment along these lines earlier, so this can cover his thoughts as well.
  
 Because the Abyss (and the SR-009 to a certain extent) are so resolving to me, they end up presenting far more microdetail above and beyond what I've heard from other cans.  Or to put it another way, at the very least, far more than I am used to.  This occurs to the point where it's well outside of my expectations, and as a result I find it to be somewhat unnatural and almost exaggerated.
  
 Lol, now I know this is widely considered a good thing.  But in terms of just how far it surpasses my expectations, I find it a little unnerving and quite distracting.  Okay, let be be even more succinct... too much ear candy.  And I - admittedly - have a hard time ignoring that.  Know what I mean?  This could be something exclusive to me (and a few other people I've talked to), but I get sucked into that pretty hard... I mean I just get waaayyyyyy lost into that... like a moth to a flame.  And before I know it I'm having a hard time seeing (hearing) the forest (music) from the trees (detail).
  
_::cue a Keanu Reeves "whoa..."::_
  
 Now, with that forced and in-the-face thing... that might have been hyperbole is as far as degree, but I gotta stand by the underlying meaning and sentiment.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And as far as analogy goes... I say over saturation because I tend to experience micro-detail as a pervasive and engrossing thing.  It's not something that I perceive precisely as I almost swim in it so to speak.  I can definitely see what you mean with the over-sharpening analogy though... and yeah I can get with that.
  
 As for the HD 800, OMG yes, the macro-detail is grossly exaggerated there IMO.  And to the extent that I occasionally like this - in the same way I occasionally like food that is far too spicy for me - it _can_ be quite enjoyable in spurts.  But this is also why I don't get sucked into micro-detail with the HD 800 nearly as much.  The macro there smothers much of the micro for me.
  
 Anyway, to answer your question, would I say that the LCD-X is better than the LCD3 or HD800 at resolving low level information?  Yes I'd have to say so... with the caveat that I may not be hearing what you're hearing in the HD 800 (again, stock configuration as I don't recall ever hearing a modded HD 800).
  
 Oh one last thing before I forget - and I'm sorry if anyone else interpreted it this way - but no it's not an uber-Jesus-phone.  But for me, it is astonishing.  It is by far the best Audeze I have heard.  And now that I think about it, it's the first Audeze that I have an emotional attachment to in terms of what it is able to deliver for me musically.  And when I think al the way back to what the LCD-1 sounds like, man, I just can't help but be terribly impressed with this thing.
  
 BTW, are you in town?  I gotta talk to you about something, slightly different, but somewhat related.  PM incoming.


----------



## gevorg

audio-omega said:


> I hope LCD-X will be easier to drive.





tmraven said:


> The more expensive it is the harder it is to drive.




t = 23:22


----------



## warrenpchi

Wait, I missed something...
  


> Originally Posted by *purrin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> followed by the LCD3. Personally I feel those two cans are able to extract low level information even better than the Abyss.


 
  
 Wait, really?  LCD-3 > Abyss in terms of micro-detail?  Not doubting or anything, but I definitely want to A/B this sometime if I can.  I've got an LCD-3 here, but not the Abyss.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


gevorg said:


> audio-omega said:
> 
> 
> > I hope LCD-X will be easier to drive.
> ...


 
  
 That's for the LCD-XC though... I think he meant the LCD-X?


----------



## Viper2005

audio-omega said:


> I hope LCD-X will be easier to drive.


 
  
 This was what stopped me from buying the LCD3.  I would have had to invest in a whole new rig


----------



## gevorg

warrenpchi said:


> Wait, I missed something...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh, for some reason I assumed they'll be the same in that regard. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Asr

jerg said:


> From what you've heard, do the X/XC have significantly different voicings relative to the 2/3's? Because that's the thing that's being boasted by Jude, that the X at least is much more neutral-sounding than the wood Audezes.


 
  
 Not that I could really tell based on my informal listening. But that's really nothing to go by anymore, as I'm sure the production versions probably sound different than the prototypes that I heard. I have no idea about neutrality either as I didn't get to listen long to them.
  
 And no disrespect to Jude, but everyone has their own subjective idea of neutrality, and he praises everything that he hears too. He never says anything bad about anything, that sorta just goes with someone in his position. So folks should at least be aware of that context, if not taking his words with a grain of salt.
  


gevorg said:


> Interesting. Do you happen to prefer AD2000 to LCD-2/3? Just asking based on your profile.


 
  
 Yes I prefer the AD2K over the LCD-2/LCD-3, though the LCD-3 did get really close to almost unseating the AD2K as a personal favorite. I went into more detail in my LCD-3 review, which it sounds like you missed: http://www.head-fi.org/t/594426/mini-review-audeze-lcd-3-vs-lcd-2-r2-sr-007-et-al


----------



## purrin

viper2005 said:


> This was what stopped me from buying the LCD3.  I would have had to invest in a whole new rig


 
  
 The LCD3 is not hard to drive nor does it require that you dollar-cost-average-invest-to-zero a new rig. A $99 Schitt amp drives it fine.


----------



## complin

Yes the old SRD transformers do a decent job but they will never be quite a good as a dedicated amplifier
 Its like all things in audio, diminishing returns. Just because some kit costs three or four times the price does not mean it will offer four times the performance
 If you look at the cost of a BHSE ($5500) and an SRD7 ($300), I would estimate you get at least 80% of the performance of the BH at a fraction of the cost if you have a decent power amplifier. You need to factor in the cost of the power amp but its still offers great bang for the buck, However; if you want that last ounce of performance from the Stax then there is no substitute IMHO for something like the BHSE, T2 or KGSSHV.
  
 Quote:


negura said:


> The convertor itself sounds like nothing at all. Very neutral/transparent. They SR007s get the sound signature of the various components likes tubes on the amplifier (which in turn is very transparent) and that of the PWD2. I was trying to decide whether to go for a BHSE or Electra and this was supposed to be a solution for the meanwhile. Surprinsingly, maybe due the negative atitude in the Stax threads towards converters, I am very very pleased. Imo the SR007s sound significantly more transparent (the sound is VERY emotionally engaging, clean, clear, drivers well controlled and precise attack/decays, none of that lenient laid backness you can sometimes get with SR007 on lesser gear) than either of the HD800s and LCD-3s on the same rig, it can't be a bad solution for the stats. The Taboo is a VERY good SET speakers amp. I know this as I am also driving my horns with it.
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. I admit to a preference to the planar sound (is it that texture?) more so than many/most dynamics.
> ...


----------



## complin

Its called scepticism 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 We have seen it so many times before with the hype train. Todays wonder phone soon becomes yesterdays has been 
  
 Quote:


m-13 said:


> Anti-hype seems to be very popular these days. Head-fi is all about passion for me, and that passion often translates to excitement and hope that something cool is on the horizon. If the X is actually a good product, regardless of whether it is eventually judged as better than the LCD-3, all this excitement and "hype" is warranted. Not sure why people get upset over hype. There is nothing wrong with hype and excitement. Nobody is making you spend your money and you don't need to guard other people's wallets--they have brains too. It's their call. You can hold onto your money and sketicism until a thousand reviews pour in for all I care. I don't come to Head-Fi to have a cold bucket of water thrown on me with a stark objective reality check. Work and life is boring as it is. If my hobby can't get me excited or hyped it's not worth it. I actually went to bed last night smiling because of the X. What other hobby can make me do that? So what if it becomes a dissapointment in the end. Most things in life are anyway.


----------



## arnaud

It's funny how highly positive early impressions can do about the opposite of the original intent, e.g. make people run far far away . At least that's what it made me feel.

I will be waiting for the lcd-x, got a feeling it wont be such a long wait until it makes it over to japan. If it's that good to sway me away from stax (else make me feel it brings something else to the table than my 007mk1 &
009 do), then I'll really warmly congratulate Audeze on the terrific job they're doing.

For now, I given the reaction I had with the LCD3 when it made it here, I am maybe not highly skeptical but let say, curious.

The pitching of high end cans against a supposedly oversharpened / clinical sounding 009 is very cliche though, and using exclusively subjective qualifiers (even though I understand one may just relate to what is moving) is hardly useful to anyone as, really, a koss porta-pro can move me for about just any music I throw at it.


----------



## M-13

complin said:


>


 
  
  
 Don't over analyze. Hype = initial interest on Head-fi. That's it.
  
 If the product sucks then it'll be ripped apart by people soon enough.


----------



## negura

complin said:


>


 
  
 I don't the know the old SRD transformers, I am using the Woo Wee as per sig.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

I am sure that the LCD-X will be a great product, however I am not sure, actually i really don't think LCD-3 will be obsolete next to it, just different.
  
 I am curious about the source on which the listeners heard the LCD-X. If it was the dcs vivaldi or msb analog dac/diamond...etc and the last source they listened to lcd3 was a lesser one...well that would explain a lot )
  
 When I had analog dac for the review the difference with both lcd3 & hd800 was amazing compared to my conductor


----------



## jude

jerg said:


> From what you've heard, do the X/XC have significantly different voicings relative to the 2/3's? Because that's the thing that's being boasted by Jude, that the X at least is much more neutral-sounding than the wood Audezes.


 
  
 What I said in the video:
  
_[The LCD-X] has a signature that, to my ears, is more neutral than my LCD-3. The bass sounds a bit flatter…and actually you know what this reminds me of is if Audeze was making a studio monitor...that's what [the LCD-X] sounds like to me..._
  
_What's nice is that they differentiated it in terms of voicing [relative to the LCD-3]…_
  
_In terms of resolution I find it right up there with the LCD-3..._
  
_In some ways, because of its tonal balance, when i'm the mood for something a little more neutral sounding [than the LCD-3], the LCD-X has been pretty stunning._
  
 The LCD-X we had here was more neutral sounding than my LCD-3. Which do I prefer? Right now, I'd have to give my personal nod to the LCD-X. Am I selling my LCD-3? No way. The LCD-3's bass is, to me, something very special, and harder hitting than the LCD-X prototype that was here; and I'm not willing to give that up completely, so I won't.
  


asr said:


> ....And no disrespect to Jude, but everyone has their own subjective idea of neutrality, and he praises everything that he hears too. He never says anything bad about anything, that sorta just goes with someone in his position. So folks should at least be aware of that context, if not taking his words with a grain of salt...


 
  
 I praise everything I hear? That couldn't be less true. What I do choose to discuss or write about (like in the videos or the buying guide) are things I've listened to and liked. As any visitor to my office knows, far more gear--*far *more gear--comes through here that I don't cover than that which I do. There are days it looks like the 7th floor of Yodobashi Camera got shoehorned in here.
  
 I do agree with you that my opinions--and the opinions of any other single person--should be taken with a grain of salt. My opinion is never anything more than one man's opinion--one more data point--and I'll never claim otherwise.
  


asr said:


> ...Yes I prefer the AD2K over the LCD-2/LCD-3, though the LCD-3 did get really close to almost unseating the AD2K as a personal favorite. I went into more detail in my LCD-3 review, which it sounds like you missed: http://www.head-fi.org/t/594426/mini-review-audeze-lcd-3-vs-lcd-2-r2-sr-007-et-al


 
  
 This is simply one example where our opinions differ wildly. While I think the Audio-Technica ATH-AD2000 is nice, my opinion is that either the LCD-2 or LCD-3 is the clearly superior headphone. Is it something I'd argue about, though? No. I trust you to call it how you hear it, and I call it how I hear it. And, when we do that, grains of salt for everyone.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

jude said:


> What I said in the video:
> 
> _[The LCD-X] has a signature that, to my ears, is more neutral than my LCD-3. The bass sounds a bit flatter…and actually you know what this reminds me of is if Audeze was making a studio monitor...that's what [the LCD-X] sounds like to me..._
> 
> ...


 
  
 Actually I considered your words on the new Audeze products the most because they seemed the most down to earth , no offense to the others ... ( I had my hype/excitement moments as well  )


----------



## negura

dan.gheorghe said:


> I am sure that the LCD-X will be a great product, however I am not sure, actually i really don't think LCD-3 will be obsolete next to it, just different.


 
  
 The more I read about it the more this comparison comes to mind: HD600 vs HD650. They have a lot in common, but one is cheaper, more neutral, closer to reference, the other one has more warmness, bass, euphony. I think the jury is still out after these many years to decide which one is the best. If I am right this will be very interesting with the LCD-X vs LCD-3s. A good problem to have for Audeze nevertheless.


----------



## georgelai57

negura said:


> The more I read about it the more this comparison comes to mind: HD600 vs HD650. They have a lot in common, but one is cheaper, more neutral, closer to reference, the other one has more warmness, bass, euphony. I think the jury is still out to decide after these many years to decide which one is the best. If I am right this will be very interesting with the LCD-X vs LCD-3s. A good problem to have for Audeze nevertheless.



I didn't bother for the 600/650 jury deliberation so I bought both


----------



## emertxe

HD650 do not come even close to HD600... HD650 are just too veiled and extremely slow  I was totally shocked that HD600 are better in every single aspect, including comfort and price.
  
 IMHO


----------



## complin

Unless Woo have recently changed the design of their Wee transformer you need to be careful what type of amplifier you use with it, All the black speaker posts used to be tied together inside the unit, and switching between speakers and phones used to only on red side. 
If you use this with certain types of amplifiers i.e. bridged amp (circlotron, high power solid state, T class) it will likely damage it.
 
  
 Quote:


negura said:


> I don't the know the old SRD transformers, I am using the Woo Wee as per sig.


----------



## wolfetan44

I loved the LCD-XC, I liked it much more than the LCD-3, which I had spent 3 weeks with before hearing the XC.


----------



## TMRaven

What about it do you like more than the LCD3?


----------



## wolfetan44

tmraven said:


> What about it do you like more than the LCD3?


 
  
 Honestly, I cannot say. It was a very brief listen, I just remember enjoying it A LOT.


----------



## Oregonian

wolfetan44 said:


> Honestly, I cannot say. It was a very brief listen, I just remember enjoying it A LOT.




How was the bass on the closed model?


----------



## wolfetan44

oregonian said:


> wolfetan44 said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, I cannot say. It was a very brief listen, I just remember enjoying it A LOT.
> ...


 
  
 It was a 5 minute listen a couple of months ago, I have no clue!


----------



## TMRaven

At least you're honest about it.  Some people would post impressions as if they knew every last detail of the headphone from meets and store auditions.


----------



## wolfetan44

tmraven said:


> At least you're honest about it.  Some people would post impressions as if they knew every last detail of the headphone from meets and store auditions.


 
  
 Yeah, I don't want to mislead anyone. I would most definately buy it, but I would not buy the LCD-3.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Don't forget the system behind the LCD-X and LCD-XC at the meet... If it was dcs vivaldi...and @ home you have a down to earth DAC....that would explain a lot


----------



## wolfetan44

dan.gheorghe said:


> Don't forget the system behind the LCD-X and LCD-XC at the meet... If it was dcs vivaldi...and @ home you have a down to earth DAC....that would explain a lot


 
  
 Sony PHA-1 > Macbook.


----------



## mikemercer

dan.gheorghe said:


> Don't forget the system behind the LCD-X and LCD-XC at the meet... If it was dcs vivaldi...and @ home you have a down to earth DAC....that would explain a lot


 
  
 NO NO - sorry, I know I mentioned my dCs above, but it is NOT a Vivaldi (believe it or not I'm not a big fan of that DAC - we all seek different things, and it's always sounded like great Hi-fi to me, but not great in terms of the music.  It sounds too analytical for me, and I DON'T mean hyper-detailed. I mean analytical and cold.
  
 The source DAC that was used was for my eval of the LCD-X was my _*dCs Delius!*_  An older model (actually not worth much at all now - about 10 years old - but I brought it down because Audeze was short a DAC for their Headmasters table and I needed my MYTEK for the Meet).  Plus the Delius was updated as far as it can go, but that's also why I brought down my Sonicweld Diverter to use with it.  
  
 At home I use a dCs Purcell Upsampler with it for hi rez support.
  
 Though I agree on the down-to-Earth comment - 
  
 The rest of those who heard them both were using @warrenpchi's Woo WA7 Fireflies!  As indicated in the CAS Meet pics in the thread (I'll get the URL).
  
 That's a pretty popular head-amp/DAC combo.  
 So I think they had a high quality source that represents a level of sonic integrity that many headphone devotees have.
  
 And @wolfetan44 used what he posted above.
 Was that my PHA-1 and MacBook you used @wolfetan44 ??


----------



## mikemercer

tmraven said:


> At least you're honest about it.  Some people would post impressions as if they knew every last detail of the headphone from meets and store auditions.


 
  
 Just for clarification.  My initial impressions of the LCD-X are not merely from meets or store auditions, but auditions w/ my own reference tube headphone rig (both my E.A.R HP4 and ALO Studio Six, plus I also used the CEntrance HiFi-M8). Though my time with it was short, which is why they're only initial impressions.
  
 Just wanted you to know I wasn't basing my impressions merely on the Meet experience,
 or from the store audition.


----------



## wolfetan44

mikemercer said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, I remember it because I was the last to hear it, it was the very end, and you just set me up with your PHA-1 and let me listen for a song. And it was Mike's(Hifiguy528) Macbook.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

mikemercer said:


> NO NO - sorry, I know I mentioned my dCs above, but it is NOT a Vivaldi (believe it or not I'm not a big fan of that DAC - we all seek different things, and it's always sounded like great Hi-fi to me, but not great in terms of the music.  It sounds too analytical for me, and I DON'T mean hyper-detailed. I mean analytical and cold.
> 
> The source DAC that was used was for my eval of the LCD-X was my _*dCs Delius!*_  An older model (actually not worth much at all now - about 10 years old - but I brought it down because Audeze was short a DAC for their Headmasters table and I needed my MYTEK for the Meet).  Plus the Delius was updated as far as it can go, but that's also why I brought down my Sonicweld Diverter to use with it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the details. I am sure LCD-X is wonderful, you guys got me hyped as well...and I didn't even hear it ) Can't wait to listen to it.


----------



## mikemercer

dan.gheorghe said:


> Thanks for the details. I am sure LCD-X is wonderful, you guys got me hyped as well...and I didn't even hear it ) Can't wait to listen to it.


 
  
 ANYTIME!
  
 I can't wait to get it back here and live with it for awhile!
 The closed-backs knocked me out too
 - but the Alpha Dogs are close - I had to just pre-order them after listening!!
  
 I'm psyched to hear the new Focals too,
 and the Abyss with Cavalli gear


----------



## hojomojo96

mikemercer said:


> ANYTIME!
> 
> I can't wait to get it back here and live with it for awhile!
> The closed-backs knocked me out too
> ...


 
  
 So would you say the Alpha Dog sound sig is close to that of the XC?


----------



## citraian

Also, which is more efficient? The XC or the Alpha?


----------



## hojomojo96

citraian said:


> Also, which is more efficient? The XC or the Alpha?


 
  
 Although I urge you to not take my word for it, since I own neither of them, I would probably guess the Alpha, since its extremely easy to drive (it has been said they're even easier to drive than the Mad Dog)


----------



## Clemmaster

Extremely easy to drive?
Another hyperbole? A joke? Funny either way :-D


----------



## hojomojo96

clemmaster said:


> Extremely easy to drive?
> Another hyperbole? A joke? Funny either way :-D


 
  
 For an ortho, yes, they are. In fact, MrSpeakers says "You can drive the Mad Dog off your iPhone, iPad or almost any other quality portable media device (note that some Android phones won't cut it at all).  That said, to get the most out of your headphones MrSpeakers recommends a good quality separate headphone amplifier and if possible a qualtiy source/DAC."
 Although you may not get your moneys worth for them out of an iPhone, the fact that you can drive them out of one means they ARE easy to drive, especially for an ortho.


----------



## TMRaven

The LCD2 was extremely easy to drive too.  If what Jude said was true about the efficiency of these new Audezes, then these will be extremely easy to drive as well.


----------



## Clemmaster

Well, I found the HE-500 (and - as a matter of fact- the HE-400) easier to drive than my MDs 3.0.

I read many times the LCD-2 is easier to drive than the 500s. Someone called it an "amp slut", even :-D


----------



## citraian

Someone? Everybody knows that slut


----------



## TMRaven

mikemercer said:


> Just for clarification.  My initial impressions of the LCD-X are not merely from meets or store auditions, but auditions w/ my own reference tube headphone rig (both my E.A.R HP4 and ALO Studio Six, plus I also used the CEntrance HiFi-M8). Though my time with it was short, which is why they're only initial impressions.
> 
> Just wanted you to know I wasn't basing my impressions merely on the Meet experience,
> or from the store audition.


 
  
  
 Don't worry I wasn't trying to attack you.


----------



## magiccabbage

mikemercer said:


> Just for clarification.  My initial impressions of the LCD-X are not merely from meets or store auditions, but auditions w/ my own reference tube headphone rig (both my E.A.R HP4 and ALO Studio Six, plus I also used the CEntrance HiFi-M8). Though my time with it was short, which is why they're only initial impressions.
> 
> Just wanted you to know I wasn't basing my impressions merely on the Meet experience,
> or from the store audition.


 
  
 How does the ALO studio six sound compared to something like the WA5?


----------



## esimms86

I all but definitely am anticipating reading comparisons between the Alpha Dogs and the LCD-cross country(XC). Face it, they're both planar magnetics that so far come with positive first impressions from some very prominent headfiers. I expect the sound signatures to be somewhat different but if the Alpha Dogs can get me 80 or 90% of the way to an LCD-XC experience at less than 1/2 the price, well...

Regarding the LCD-X, I went back and read ASR's mini review/shoot out and it made me wonder the reviewers' consensus will be in regard to what ASR refers to as "scale." Think of the sonic presentation of a violin in the orchestra(ASR's example) vs, on the other hand, John Bonham's drums and Jimmy Page's guitar(both on the other end of the scale spectrum) on "When the Levee Breaks." The LCD-X can be as neutral as all get out but it won't be preferred for classical music if it doesn't get the scale thing right. It's the same old divide between classical music and close miked (usually) pop, rock or jazz.

Esau


----------



## x838nwy

If I ran Audeze, the only reason I would release a close-as-darn-it-better model but priced lower than my current flagship would be that I have in development a new (better) flagship soon to be released.


But that's just me.

And might Schiit finally go portable?


----------



## wolfetan44

Trans-portable setup?!





x838nwy said:


> If I ran Audeze, the only reason I would release a close-as-darn-it-better model but priced lower than my current flagship would be that I have in development a new (better) flagship soon to be released.
> 
> 
> But that's just me.
> ...


----------



## x838nwy

wolfetan44 said:


> Trans-portable setup?!




Well, I meant like a portable amp or something. IMO 'transportable' is always an iffy concept - one can transport virtually anything - but since the modi runs off usb, may be a pan-am like amp but magni-sized? But that'd be weird cos Schiit normally do their own schiit and tend not to imitate others concepts... then again, the pan-am is a dac+amp then power supply... may be the schiit is [yet unmaned amsmall amp] + modi?

Actually that wouldn't be too difficult since the modi runs off a wall-wart already. If they just design a battery supply to power it instead...

P.s. I just re-considered my audeze comment in light of the abyss and I think I'm right.

P.p.s. do I get like bownie points if I guess right?


----------



## wolfetan44

.. There's too many situations where a closed headphone would come in handy for me to list.


----------



## adam55

Really looking forward to the LCD-X, sold my LCD2 rev2 to get the LCD3 without auditioning it about 2 years back...... big mistake on my part  
  
 Hopefully the LCD-X will have the airier, less closed in sound of the LCD2


----------



## citraian

Airier, less closed sound of the 2s? Man you need to get the 3s up to servicing. They should be much more airier than the 2s.


----------



## ortomhuli

agree.Thank goodness CanJam is a long distance away. Have a fun time.


----------



## TMRaven

The Audeze site is currently 'under construction,'  so I wonder if Audeze is currently updating their pages to include the new models and their prices and options before CanJam?


----------



## ssrock64

tmraven said:


> The Audeze site is currently 'under construction,'  so I wonder if Audeze is currently updating their pages to include the new models and their prices and options before CanJam?


 
  
 That's odd; usually a site only goes "under construction" if it's undergoing a design change, not a simple page addition. Either Audeze has a really weird platform for publishing their site, or their design is entirely independent without a draft process.


----------



## TMRaven

Hm it appears to be back up now with no changes.  False alarm.


----------



## Anavel0

ssrock64 said:


> That's odd; usually a site only goes "under construction" if it's undergoing a design change, not a simple page addition. Either Audeze has a really weird platform for publishing their site, or their design is entirely independent without a draft process.




Apple's site does the "Be Back Soon" deal every time they launch something though. So you never know.


----------



## gevorg

They might already added the new product pages but left them hidden for now.


----------



## LFC_SL

Passion for new JH and Fostex product shown through. Makes you wonder if any remaining 'big' reveal has been withheld


----------



## nihontoman

only thing that got me excited is the new RP model from fostex ( I'm pretty sure the reason is I won't be able to afford anything else) 


If it is something like factory tuned rp50 for a little bit more, then I'm all for it!


----------



## emertxe

nihontoman said:


> only thing that got me excited is the new RP model from fostex ( I'm pretty sure the reason is I won't be able to afford anything else)
> 
> 
> If it is something like factory tuned rp50 for a little bit more, then I'm all for it!


 
  
 Well, I've read that Fostex have been using Smeggy thunderpants as a part of their research...
  
 Source: http://www.headfonia.com/standing-ovation-smeggys-thunderpants/


----------



## nihontoman

emertxe said:


> Well, I've read that Fostex have been using Smeggy thunderpants as a part of their research...
> 
> Source: http://www.headfonia.com/standing-ovation-smeggys-thunderpants/



sounds good, as long as the price is right ( By that I mean under 200 or at least, not much more)


----------



## hojomojo96

nihontoman said:


> sounds good, as long as the price is right ( By that I mean under 200 or at least, not much more)


 
  
 Personally I'm hoping for something open, along the lines of 600-1000


----------



## nihontoman

hojomojo96 said:


> Personally I'm hoping for something open, along the lines of 600-1000


 
  
  
  
 Damn it guys, stop hoping for expensive **** that I can't afford


----------



## citraian

They are being realistic


----------



## nihontoman

citraian said:


> They are being realistic


 
  
  
  
 Just as realistic when people thought the iBasso DX50 would cost 400-500 and I was labeled wishful for hoping for under 300 price...
  
  
 and realistically speaking, why would they price a RP series headphone close to their flagship TH series? RP series to me (and I'm sure to others) is a affordable line of headphones and not something that would cost near 1000...


----------



## emertxe

I think it's kind of sad that every new headphone must almost automatically cost at least 500USD to get people excited about... Waiting for the SR-009 becoming mid-fi.


----------



## citraian

nihontoman said:


> Just as realistic when people thought the iBasso DX50 would cost 400-500 and I was labeled wishful for hoping for under 300 price...
> 
> 
> and realistically speaking, why would they price a RP series headphone close to their flagship TH series? RP series to me (and I'm sure to others) is a affordable line of headphones and not something that would cost near 1000...


 
  
 We'll see


----------



## preproman




----------



## ssrock64

The RP series has traditionally been a lower-cost monitor-style headphone. I expect them to put out a capable monitor can in the $100 range with updated looks, bringing their staple product out of the 80s.


----------



## nihontoman

ssrock64 said:


> The RP series has traditionally been a lower-cost monitor-style headphone. I expect them to put out a capable monitor can in the $100 range with updated looks, bringing their staple product out of the 80s.


 
  
  
 +1


----------



## gmahler2u

nihontoman said:


> Damn it guys, stop hoping for expensive **** that I can't afford


 
 me too!!


----------



## beaver316

emertxe said:


> I think it's kind of sad that every new headphone must almost automatically cost at least 500USD to get people excited about... *Waiting for the SR-009 becoming mid-fi.*


 
  
 You'll be waiting a while...


----------



## complin

Since 1960 Stats have been way ahead of anything else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  
 Quote:


beaver316 said:


> You'll be waiting a while...


----------



## raspiguy

Having just taken a huge step up in class to buy a pair of HE-500s, I almost had a panic attack when I saw the non-wooded LCD in the back-right of the Audez'e segment and thought Jude was getting ready to show a new HE-500 competitor.  Literally breathed a sigh of relief when the price was finally mentioned.
  
 My own selfish reaction aside, if they really are developing higher-efficiency planar drivers like Jude mentioned for the XC, it would make a lot of sense for Audez'e to release their equivalent of an HE-500/400 up in the $600-$700 range to compete with the HE-500 and soak up some more of that 'high-mid-fi' market share.  Maybe next year.


----------



## ssrock64

complin said:


>


 
  
 On the other hand, 'stat technology has progressed at a slower rate than dynamic and planar tech.


----------



## Redbeemer

Hi, Jude:  I was registered to attend RMAF again this year, but got sick and had to cancel.  Thank you so much for above sneak preview; at least in viewing your video, I got to see some of the great gear that will be shown.  Hopefully, I will be there at next year's show.
 I also want to say that I had the pleasure of chatting with you at last year's show and I must say, you are just as nice in person as you appear to be on the forum!
 Thanks again for this excellent video
  
 Don


----------



## deafanddumb

warrenpchi said:


> No comment.     And that's the last thing I'm gonna say (or not say).
> 
> 
> Bingo!     Not sure it was obvious, but the new LCD-X is not a wood model.  Wood, especially premium wood, especially premium zebrawood (or bamboo, or whatever) is EXPENSIVE!



Bamboo is not expensive. It's abundant and cheap. But it is also very strong!


----------



## hifimanrookie

deafanddumb said:


> Bamboo is not expensive. It's abundant and cheap. But it is also very strong!


but its always more expensive to manufactur then that plastic/metal thats used for the llcd-x right? 
And i saw someone posting stax is always been on top since 1960? I hope u meant mostly because they are hugely overpriced? Their price (especially 007/009) are priced to high..and on top of that u have to invest multi thousands into a propietary amp.. But i have to admit,,if money was no concern for me i probably would get myself a 009 with a blue hawaii to go with it  Oh daydreaming feels so good.. 
Dot get me wrong..the upper models of stax are wonderfull...pity they are so extremely. Expensive..


----------



## warrenpchi

deafanddumb said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > No comment.
> ...


 
  
 Yes, but as hifimanrookie pointed out, it's not just a matter of the material, but of labor and processing.  Stamping out - or cold pressing - a piece of metal is going to be far faster and cheaper than hand turning/boring a chunk of bamboo.


----------



## complin

Well Stat technology has not entirely stood still. New materials, stator design and dedicated amplifiers have all advanced the overall experience and technology
 IMHO Electrostatics were (and are) so far ahead of the alternatives that others have been in catchup mode for the past 50 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Quote:


ssrock64 said:


> On the other hand, 'stat technology has progressed at a slower rate than dynamic and planar tech.


----------



## complin

No dont feel they are overpriced except perhaps the 009.  However; we don't know what development and tooling costs were incurred in its development which have to be recouped.
 You dont have to spend at this level or spend multi thousand pounds on a Stat amp. You can do just the same with dynamics and planar, how about offerings from Ray Samuels, Cavalli, TJVV to name a few. These all play in the $5,000 space
 Yes the 009/007 are great headphones but so is 2170 system at a fraction of the cost. Not to everyones taste, but for sheer sound quality and value it takes some beating 
  
 Quote:


hifimanrookie said:


> but its always more expensive to manufactur then that plastic/metal thats used for the llcd-x right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mediahound

Here's the official press release for the Audeze LCD-X and LCD-XC:
  
 http://www.scullcommunications.com/pressresources/audeze/audeze_rmaf_13.pdf
  
    “The LCD-3 defines the ultimate in headphone playback, but the open architecture and beautifully-finished wood enclosure may not be ideal for travel,” explained Alex. “The LCD-X and XC, on the other hand, feature hard-anodized, aluminum enclosures making them even more durable for travel and studio use.”


----------



## emertxe

mediahound said:


> Here's the official press release for the Audeze LCD-X and LCD-XC:
> 
> http://www.scullcommunications.com/pressresources/audeze/audeze_rmaf_13.pdf
> 
> “The LCD-3 defines the ultimate in headphone playback, but the open architecture and beautifully-finished wood enclosure may not be ideal for travel,” explained Alex. “The LCD-X and XC, on the other hand, feature hard-anodized, aluminum enclosures making them even more durable for travel and studio use.”


 
  
 Strange... It says absolutely nothing in the end. Just typical marketing... you know what.


----------



## Mediahound

emertxe said:


> Strange... It says absolutely nothing in the end. Just typical marketing... you know what.


 
 It's a press release, not a technical white paper.


----------



## wes008

Unfortunately Audeze does have to market these to people other than audiophiles. (They let Macklemore have a spin on the LCD-3s recently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) They tech specs will come, and they will please all of us. Tyll will measure them, and they'll measure well. Mike Mercer will listen to them, and write a glowing review. Just sit tight people. (easiest for me to say, I won't be able to afford them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## JmoonAK

Getting on the plane to Denver in 3 hours! Can't wait to see you all again this weekend!


----------



## mikemercer

wes008 said:


> Unfortunately Audeze does have to market these to people other than audiophiles. (They let Macklemore have a spin on the LCD-3s recently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 crazy that I saw this as I was speaking to Tyll about all this last night here at the Marriott!
  
 I'll need to live with the LCD-X for a longer period of time before I make any formal impressions,
 but I look forward to doing so after this weekend, and during the weekend on some different systems!!
  
 I had an interesting discussion with Jude about the LCD-X as well, and both of us seem to enjoy the X
 better than the 3 THUS FAR.  Like I said above - obviously you need to live with these things for awhile
 before you can formulate an informed opinion.  I also DONT WANNA SPEAK FOR JUDE of course, but
 he expressed this opinion to a few of us last night at the Atrium Bar.  
  
 The one thing I will say (that might be a disservice to Audeze)
 is that I don't quite understand where the 3 stands now...  But I'm drooling to listen deeper and really get
 a handle on the LCD-X.
  
 But, off to listen more and see whats up!!
  
 I managed to turn another couple onto portable fidelity on the plane ride over to Denver again (this time w/ my
 HiFi-M8 and Mad Dogs).  I LOVE watching the look on somebody's face when all they've heard is earbuds!!
  
 Also:
 Tyll's been working on something VERY interesting lately, which has taken him away from his headphone reviews,
 but, thus far, it seems like it's worth it (SERIOUS outreach for us headphone hobbyists)!!  We talked for a long time
 about it last night and I forgot to ask if I can share the news - will do today for SURE.
  
 Should we plan a Head-Fiers lunch or something??


----------



## mikemercer

wes008 said:


> Unfortunately Audeze does have to market these to people other than audiophiles. (They let Macklemore have a spin on the LCD-3s recently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 and the Macklemore studio sesh was very cool!
  
 Grammy-Award winning producer Frank Filipetti is also using the LCD-3 in his studio now,
 so I'm eager to see what he thinks about the LCD-X!!  I'll have to bug the fellas to get him 
 a set.
  
 That would be FRESH - as he's not so deeply init as we all are, so I'd be interested to see 
 what he thinks of it, especially since he's been using the LCD-3 and his trusted monitors
 to mix on the road in Denmark recently!


----------



## knopi

Do not know why everybody still speaking about LCD3 in every thread. I heard them a little in meet condition, not at home unfortunately. Great headpone but still on warmer side than neutral. So It is clear if LCD-X is neutral (no warm no cold, more air treble stage, no thick etc) it will be a super headphone because basic sound (tonal vocals) of Audeze was always good.


----------



## kkcc

Seems like Audeze is really stealing the show. Can't wait for more impression!


----------



## hifimanrookie

kkcc said:


> Seems like Audeze is really stealing the show. Can't wait for more impression!



Yeah i agree..hifiman made a big mistake not coming with ANY new fullsize headphonen this period..but..maybe they are waiting for december? When we all are ready to spend some money on christmas? Is this maybe a tactical move? With mr. Fang u can expect anything! 
But for now... I love the looks of the new audeze lcd-x


----------



## LFC_SL

> Originally Posted by *mikemercer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is that I don't quite understand where the 3 stands now...


 
  
 Such questions best answered a year down the line with the benefit of perspective and "new toy syndrome" hopefully shaken off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My thinking is though if it is a less "dark sound" then that surely brings other brands into the equation


----------



## Mimouille

kkcc said:


> Seems like Audeze is really stealing the show. Can't wait for more impression!


JH is stealing MY show...and soon my money.


----------



## preproman

Where is the HiFiMan Stuff?


----------



## M-13

It seems like Audez'e is always the CanJam showstopper. The new X and XC are on the Audez'e site now. The different wood options mentioned by Jude are true!


----------



## senorx12562

jude said:


> What I said in the video:
> 
> _[The LCD-X] has a signature that, to my ears, is more neutral than my LCD-3. The bass sounds a bit flatter…and actually you know what this reminds me of is if Audeze was making a studio monitor...that's what [the LCD-X] sounds like to me..._
> 
> ...


 

 No offense, but if you never publish a negative opinion of anything, then anyone without a seat inside your head will, of necessity, think that you love everything. I was definitely of that opinion. I understand you not wanting to kill the goose that lays the golden eggs by offending your sponsors, but that makes your opinion of little or no value, since the great unwashed out here in the land without Kool-aid and free gear have no idea what you are _not_ talking about. In the end, it probably matters less to me than most here, because an $1800 headphone might as well be an $18 million headphone, but I'm sure those to whom your opinion is more than academic would be interested in hearing it whether positive or negative. Just my tuppence worth.


----------



## Oregonian

Is Denon at the show with anything new?????


----------



## wes008

mikemercer said:


> crazy that I saw this as I was speaking to Tyll about all this last night here at the Marriott!
> 
> I'll need to live with the LCD-X for a longer period of time before I make any formal impressions,
> but I look forward to doing so after this weekend, and during the weekend on some different systems!!
> ...


 
 You and Tyll acknowledging what I say means to world to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I seriously can't wait to hear your impressions on the LCD-X, and whatever magic Tyll has up his sleeve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 P.S. HRT Microstreamer vs. Alo Island? I bought that Microstreamer because of your awesome work of art review, and I'd love to hear what you think of the Island in comparison.


----------



## kkcc

wes008 said:


> You and Tyll acknowledging what I say means to world to me   I seriously can't wait to hear your impressions on the LCD-X, and whatever magic Tyll has up his sleeve
> 
> P.S. HRT Microstreamer vs. Alo Island? I bought that Microstreamer because of your awesome work of art review, and I'd love to hear what you think of the Island in comparison.




Y U ALL NO gip luv for da XC!!


----------



## GalaxyGuy

m-13 said:


> It seems like Audez'e is always the CanJam showstopper. The new X and XC are on the Audez'e site now. The different wood options mentioned by Jude are true!


 
 I'm pretty interested in the XC with purple heart cups.  Wow.  I also believe that you can remove the cups and replace them with a grill to get an X.  Not sure if you can order the XC with an extra pair of grills or not.


----------



## Anavel0

galaxyguy said:


> I'm pretty interested in the XC with purple heart cups.  Wow.  I also believe that you can remove the cups and replace them with a grill to get an X.  Not sure if you can order the XC with an extra pair of grills or not.


 
 Woah woah woah, you're telling me I can buy an XC and a set of X grills to X sound!? So I could have one set of headphones for open and closed (for when isolation is preferred) and not have to have two separate sets?!


----------



## M-13

anavel0 said:


> Woah woah woah, you're telling me I can buy an XC and a set of X grills to X sound!? So I could have one set of headphones for open and closed (for when isolation is preferred) and not have to have two separate sets?!


 
 Somehow... I doubt this. Don't ask me for an explanation, but things are rarely as simple as plug and play in Head-Fi world. I get the feeling if you unscrew the cups from the XC you'll get a whole of toilet paper exploding out and you won't know how to put it all back.


----------



## Anavel0

m-13 said:


> Somehow... I doubt this. Don't ask me for an explanation, but things are rarely as simple as plug and play in Head-Fi world. I get the feeling if you unscrew the cups from the XC you'll get a whole of toilet paper exploding out and you won't know how to put it all back.


 
 Yeah that's why I was wondering about it. I've never heard of a closed headphone that could do that, for that very reason.


----------



## NZheadcase




----------



## GalaxyGuy

m-13 said:


> Somehow... I doubt this. Don't ask me for an explanation, but things are rarely as simple as plug and play in Head-Fi world. I get the feeling if you unscrew the cups from the XC you'll get a whole of toilet paper exploding out and you won't know how to put it all back.


 
 I'm just telling you what I was told when I spoke to someone at Audeze this afternoon.  She herself said she wasn't sure, but that it was possible.  The tech people weren't in (they are at CanJam, of course), so the information is not 100% reliable.


----------



## ogodei

anavel0 said:


> Yeah that's why I was wondering about it. I've never heard of a closed headphone that could do that, for that very reason.


 
  
 The designs look pretty similar though.  The cups are very shallow and can be unscrewed so I bet it could technically be done.
  
 As to voicing however, could be tuned differently for each?


----------



## GalaxyGuy

ogodei said:


> The designs look pretty similar though.  The cups are very shallow and can be unscrewed so I bet it could technically be done.
> 
> As to voicing however, could be tuned differently for each?


 
 My guess is that you are right.


----------



## wes008

kkcc said:


> Y U ALL NO gip luv for da XC!!


 
 I'm actually more curious about the XC. If I were actually picking one up, it'd be that, aside from the fact that it'll probably flatter if the name corresponds the sound signature. In which case, when I do get a pair of Audezes, I'm getting the LCD-2


----------



## hojomojo96

Any news on fostex?


----------



## jackskelly

I can't wait to see reviews and reactions to the two new Audez'e headphones. Priced between the LCD-2 and the LCD-3, reactions from head-fi-er's should be quite interesting.


----------



## thune

> Any news on fostex?


 
 When visiting the Fostex booth, I only asked about the prototype RP headphone. It is open back,  has a slightly modified T50RP driver, uses similar housing and headband to the TH600/900 with different pads (smaller opening for the ear) and a perforated metal open back. The prototype was displayed as a physical sample: While I was offered a listen they said it would not be anywhere near production voicing. Release planned for Q2/2014. [Edit: Confirmed with Fostex that the T50RP driver is used; same motor and same diaphragm, possibly different damping arrangement(paper).]


----------



## hojomojo96

thune said:


> When visiting the Fostex booth, I only asked about the prototype RP headphone. It is open back,  has a slightly modified T50RP driver, uses similar housing and headband to the TH600/900 with different pads (smaller opening for the ear) and a perforated metal open back. The prototype was displayed as a physical sample: While I was offered a listen they said it would not be anywhere near production voicing. Release planned for Q2/2014.


 
 Mmkay, not particularly interesting to me at least. Looks like I'll be going LCD-2 after all.


----------



## kkcc

thune said:


> When visiting the Fostex booth, I only asked about the prototype RP headphone. It is open back,  has a slightly modified T50RP driver, uses similar housing and headband to the TH600/900 with different pads (smaller opening for the ear) and a perforated metal open back. The prototype was displayed as a physical sample: While I was offered a listen they said it would not be anywhere near production voicing. Release planned for Q2/2014.




Was looking forward to a closed back.... well, let's see how this one sound.


----------



## thune

BTW, there are pictures of the Fostex RP prototype. And there is someone claiming the driver is not planar. I'll double check my info tomorrow at the show. [Edit: Confirmed that T50RP driver is used]


----------



## ssrock64

thune said:


> BTW, there are pictures of the Fostex RP prototype. And there is someone claiming the driver is not planar. I'll double check my info tomorrow at the show.


 
 Wow, it looks a lot better than I hoped. I'm still rather confused about why they chose to go open-back, but if the final version sounds good I won't complain.
  
 It actually looks like a mini-SR009 with D7K headband to me.


----------



## mrfcpa

I live in Denver and split from work yesterday for CanJam. The closed Audeze is fantastic - something I am ordering. It may have a little too much bass for some folks taste, but I thought it was great on "Hotel California". As compared to the closed Audeze, the Beyer T! seemed to be overly neutral.
  
 I did pick up my pre-order of a Hifi-M8 for iDevice with Combo Jacks. It is the real deal. Used it with an ADL Lightning cable on the iPhone and tested all the headphones I could with my own source and the used the iPhone with all of the portable devices I could find for comparison. Centrance's Hifi-M8 is the real deal, hands down (of course, my ears and opinion only).
  
 Listened to the Abyss for the first time. Very, very underwhelmed. And, the guy demonstrating it knew nothing about it.
  
 For me though, I am just happy with the Centrance and the closed Audeze. A great pairing.
  
 One thought, however. Outside of Audeze and the big corporations (such as Beyerdynamic) a lot of the vendors need a course in business acumen and how to treat potential customers. Gosh, I long for the days of the Chicago CES of the early 80's when vendors provided booze and large-breasted eye candy 
  
 (Note: I removed my comment about the Woo amp/dac - I think I confused myself and apologize for that)


----------



## gevorg

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151604058997132.1073741834.119953092131


----------



## MuppetFace

m-13 said:


> Somehow... I doubt this. Don't ask me for an explanation, but things are rarely as simple as plug and play in Head-Fi world. I get the feeling if you unscrew the cups from the XC you'll get a whole of toilet paper exploding out and you won't know how to put it all back.


 
  
 A closed headphone is going to differ from an open headphone in how it's damped and tuned. Closed headphones for instance have to compensate for resonance that doesn't exist in open ones. I seriously doubt one could just swap the cups for a grill and have the other headphone.


----------



## deafanddumb

viper2005 said:


> This was what stopped me from buying the LCD3.  I would have had to invest in a whole new rig



Jude mentioned that the XC has been specifically designed to be more sensitive so that it's easier to drive. Let's hope, as I have just my colorfly C4 to use with them!


----------



## TMRaven

I think it's pretty much confirmed that the X and XC are easier to drive based off Audeze's numbers.  They're both around 95db/1mw sensitivity.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

So how is the bass on the X? Light or heavy? I feel the lcd-3 can be a little light at times especially compared to the lcd-2


----------



## pervysage

mrfcpa said:


> And, for lovers of Woo Audio, their new desktop amp uses tubes for a power supply and gets rid of that big brick. I'm old and can't always bring names to mind. But you all know it as the glass enclosed amp/dac. It is fantastic as well - as are their mono-blocks.


 
  
 Hmmm... are you talking about the WA7? Anyone have any more information about this? A newer version of the WA7?


----------



## preproman

dubstep girl said:


> So how is the bass on the X? Light or heavy? I feel the lcd-3 can be a little light at times especially compared to the lcd-2


 
  
 You must be a bass head


----------



## Dubstep Girl

preproman said:


> You must be a bass head


 
  
 somewhat, though the beyerdynamic t1 is my biggest exception to that, i love its bass despite the fact that its not bassy.
  
 i miss my LCD-2 at times because it had more bass than LCD-3 which seems to be more balanced and neutral


----------



## Clemmaster

@DG: you can always try a "punchy" DAC. NFB-7 and Chord QuteHD both are explosive (but controlled) in the bass (and in all the spectrum for that matters).


----------



## wolfetan44

pervysage said:


> mrfcpa said:
> 
> 
> > And, for lovers of Woo Audio, their new desktop amp uses tubes for a power supply and gets rid of that big brick. I'm old and can't always bring names to mind. But you all know it as the glass enclosed amp/dac. It is fantastic as well - as are their mono-blocks.
> ...


 
 Theres a tube PSU thats coming out.


----------



## Mediahound

dubstep girl said:


> somewhat, though the beyerdynamic t1 is my biggest exception to that, i love its bass despite the fact that its not bassy.
> 
> i miss my LCD-2 at times because it had more bass than LCD-3 which seems to be more balanced and neutral


 
 I personally can discern zero bass difference at all between the LCD-2.2 and the LCD-3.  It just that the LCD-3 has more articulate upper mids and treble.


----------



## Funambulus

I just concluded my 3rd visit to CanJam @ RMAF. Our's is a hobby rife with written hyperbole but there are plenty of breakthrough experiences to be had when real judgments can be made between devices and strategies in one setting with your own ears and preferences. If you have money to spend, but not money to waste, a visit to a big meet or better, CanJam is indispensable.


----------



## reddragon

the new fostex looks interesting... wonder how it compares to all those other t50rp mods like mad dog and such... i like the look of it and if its priced like the stock t50rp, i may consider getting a pair if its good... i already have the stock t50rp, not very impressed by it though, to be honest. other new stuff also look interesting but i will hang onto my wallet and not be an early adopter


----------



## senorx12562

pervysage said:


> Hmmm... are you talking about the WA7? Anyone have any more information about this? A newer version of the WA7?


 
 Fireflies?


----------



## ScooterHD122

The review video with the sneak previews was a genius move.  I went to the Audeze and JHAudio booths especially because of it.  I was somewhat underwhelmed by the closed back Audeze's (e.g. LCD-XC) but the new open back LCD-X was brilliant.  The new CIEM by JHAudio called Siren series Roxanne literally blew my hair back.  Not only did I order a pair right there at the show, but my friend picked up a pair, also.  Outstanding event and congratulations to the organizers!


----------



## gmahler2u

pcpark said:


> The review video with the sneak previews was a genius move.  I went to the Audeze and JHAudio booths especially because of it.  I was somewhat underwhelmed by the closed back Audeze's (e.g. LCD-XC) but the new open back LCD-X was brilliant.  The new CIEM by JHAudio called Siren series Roxanne literally blew my hair back.  Not only did I order a pair right there at the show, but my friend picked up a pair, also.  Outstanding event and congratulations to the organizers!


 
 WOW...how good is the Roxanne?


----------



## ScooterHD122

Re: how good is the Roxanne?
  
 So first, there are some caveats.  I tend to appreciate what is commonly referred to "neutral" sounding headphones.  Ergo I use UE4's.  I was looking to upgrade to the JH-13s.  While I appreciate good bass response, I don't give it preference.  I listened to the JH13s, which were quite good.  The Sirens, though, are in a league by themselves.  (This was using just my iPod classic without any other hardware like a DAC/amp unit).  The closest I have heard with the same sound quality, is when I auditioned some MG 3.7s in the store listening to my own music selections.  The variable bass controls are an added plus, but I don't think I will use them.  They are expensive to be sure, but the conference discount made it a simple decision.


----------



## gmahler2u

WOW....I was thinking upgrade to new jh13, but now I'm going for the new Roxanne.  However, I don't know, but I'm sure whenever, I have money!!


----------



## deafanddumb

pcpark said:


> The review video with the sneak previews was a genius move.  I went to the Audeze and JHAudio booths especially because of it.  I was somewhat underwhelmed by the closed back Audeze's (e.g. LCD-XC) but the new open back LCD-X was brilliant.  The new CIEM by JHAudio called Siren series Roxanne literally blew my hair back.  Not only did I order a pair right there at the show, but my friend picked up a pair, also.  Outstanding event and congratulations to the organizers!



Care to share your thoughts on what was lacking on the XC's?


----------



## ScooterHD122

RE: Care to share your thoughts on what was lacking on the XC's?
  
 So some background first.  According to the representatives from Audeze at CanJam, the rationale behind the LCD-XC was the popular (unmet) demand for an Audeze closed back headphone.  They had shown some prototypes previously (RMAF 2012), but according to the results of their survey, there was significant interest in a closed back model.  Thus was born the LCD-XC, and by extension the LCD-X which has the same drivers as the XC but in a open design.  (BTW, my apologies to the folks at Audeze if I am less than completely accurate about these details).  In any case, I am not sure if the model they had at CanJam was the production piece.  I say that because I asked specifically if it was.  In any case, to answer your question, I didn't feel that the closed back version added much.  Admittedly, I was not listening so closely that I kept a mental checklist of the things I liked/disliked about the sound quality.  If it makes any difference, I immediately listened to the Fostex TH600 and TH900 afterwards.  In my mind, the TH900 clearly came out ahead among the three, which is interesting because it lists for $300 less than the XC.  If the whole rationale behind a closed back headphone is complete immersion in the sound, without interference from ambient distractions, I found the TH900 fit the bill.  Regardless, in a bit of irony, I preferred the LCD-X, even over the LCD-3s.


----------



## iSennheiser

HD26? lCD X? Oh my!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

clemmaster said:


> @DG: you can always try a "punchy" DAC. NFB-7 and Chord QuteHD both are explosive (but controlled) in the bass (and in all the spectrum for that matters).


 
  
 been thinking about it. though i think i also really like the mytek 192, its so transparent and the bass is very very controlled and tight. bass quality is the best i've heard, not bass light, but not bassy either.


----------



## Tedman

I haven't posted much here yet on this forum, but I also attended RMAF and listened to the LCD-3, LCD-X and XC.  I fell in love with the LCD-X.  In fact, it has ruined my HD650 which I am sure is no surprise - it left them weeping in the corner of my bag.  I thought the XC was very similar but had more bass and a little more of that closed headphone sound but less than what I expected.  When I asked them if it did have more bass, they said it was the same - perhaps it had more to do with lowering the background din in the room at CanJam?  Because it was a bit noisy, it was a good place to hear the XC.  In fact, when it was at its noisiest in there, I preferred it over the X.
  
 The X is the first headphone by Audeze that I don't think I will be able to talk myself out of.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Interesting to note that quite a few have liked the LCD-X over the LCD3s although the latter is still more expensive and therefore probably the flagship.
 Reminds me of a similar situation between PS500 & RS1i.
  
 I personally adore the LCD3s and its my number 1 headphone. So when the closed back ones were released it was a no brainer...I've pre-ordered the LCD-XC


----------



## Zoom25

shahzada123 said:


> Interesting to note that quite a few have liked the LCD-X over the LCD3s although the latter is still more expensive and therefore probably the flagship.
> Reminds me of a similar situation between PS500 & RS1i.
> 
> I personally adore the LCD3s and its my number 1 headphone. So when the closed back ones were released it was a no brainer...I've pre-ordered the LCD-XC


 
  
 Probably best to wait for LCD-3X. Problem solved.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

zoom25 said:


> Probably best to wait for *LSD-3X.* Problem solved.


 
  
 fixed dat for ya


----------



## Zoom25

dubstep girl said:


> fixed dat for ya


 





 
  
 I'll be all over it with my filthy mods. Have a few more in my head, just not enough time, but they come through big time from 3 months back.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

zoom25 said:


> I'll be all over it with my filthy mods. Have a few more in my head, just not enough time, but they come through big time from 3 months back.


----------



## Zoom25

dubstep girl said:


>


 
 You're just mad that you don't have a LSD-3 anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 BTW how are you liking the WA22?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

zoom25 said:


> You're just mad that you don't have a LSD-3 anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 its good, but needs a bit more omph, its too much oooh and ahhh for me. 
  
 basically, it trades bass and impact for a huge holographic 3d soundstage that i rarely hear in tube amps, and an endgame quality magic midrange only tubes have. 
  
 however, the bass is kinda weak, the midrange is too forward for my tastes, too tubey sounding for me i guess. lacks bass with Beyer T1, but it does fix the T1's recessed midrange.  not for me though.
  
 with HD 800 and acoustic music, its very good. as well as vocals. its a nice amp, but i just don't wanna deal with 6f8g noise  and buying expensive 6sn7 that lack bass definition and are too colored sounding.
  
 seems if you're willing to spend alot on tubes, and hd 800 is your primary headphone and you love tube sound, buy it!! its good!!!
  
 but my WA2 brings me as much enjoyment and a little more bass less soundstage. and isn't too far off, the diminishing returns really kicks in as macedonianhero once said when he compared them.


----------



## deafanddumb

shahzada123 said:


> Interesting to note that quite a few have liked the LCD-X over the LCD3s although the latter is still more expensive and therefore probably the flagship.
> Reminds me of a similar situation between PS500 & RS1i.
> 
> I personally adore the LCD3s and its my number 1 headphone. So when the closed back ones were released it was a no brainer...I've pre-ordered the LCD-XC



Like your decisiveness! The question is, which wood and material did you choose? I'm thinking the red wood with the standard Black leather or the walnut and suede.


----------



## ariesq

deafanddumb said:


> Like your decisiveness! The question is, which wood and material did you choose? I'm thinking the red wood with the standard Black leather or the walnut and suede.


 
 I'm also ready to pre-order but can't make a decision on which pads to choose. I'm leaning toward the vegan pads due to reported better comfort but it's hard to picture if it will look good with the walnut cups. =x


----------



## hojomojo96

zoom25 said:


> You're just mad that you don't have a LSD-3 anymore


 
  Always love me some LSD


----------



## SHAHZADA123

deafanddumb said:


> Like your decisiveness! The question is, which wood and material did you choose? I'm thinking the red wood with the standard Black leather or the walnut and suede.


 
 Thanks!. Walnut and suede for me


----------



## TMRaven

I really want to see what walnut cupped XCs would look like.  I'm thinking walnut would be best for me.  Taking a bubinga wooded XC and photoshopping the darkness of that wood down to walnut levels doesn't quite do it for me.


----------



## Zoom25

dubstep girl said:


> its good, but needs a bit more omph, its too much oooh and ahhh for me.
> 
> basically, it trades bass and impact for a huge holographic 3d soundstage that i rarely hear in tube amps, and an endgame quality magic midrange only tubes have.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah I guess it can work for few amps, but not with LCD-3. Can't give up the bass on the LCD-3 as it is. Better mid range is always welcome, but the LCD-3's midrange is usually already good enough on most amps that I personally wouldn't trade the bass for a better midrange.
  
 So you selling or keeping?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

zoom25 said:


> Yeah I guess it can work for few amps, but not with LCD-3. Can't give up the bass on the LCD-3 as it is. Better mid range is always welcome, but the LCD-3's midrange is usually already good enough on most amps that I personally wouldn't trade the bass for a better midrange.
> 
> So you selling or keeping?


 
 i think the bass is alright on LCD-3 haven't listened to much else though since this is mostly an amp i wanted for hd 800/t1.
  
 its not really that it lacks bass, cause it doesn't. just that the OTL WA2 was better suited for the Beyer T1's drivers with the high impedance that rises up to 1400 ohm in the midbass. the WA22 doesn't do as good of a job with that.
  
 i dont really see any bass lacking with hd 800 or th-900, i think its a T1 thing.


----------



## Zoom25

dubstep girl said:


> i think the bass is alright on LCD-3 haven't listened to much else though since this is mostly an amp i wanted for hd 800/t1.
> 
> its not really that it lacks bass, cause it doesn't. just that the OTL WA2 was better suited for the Beyer T1's drivers with the high impedance that rises up to 1400 ohm in the midbass. the WA22 doesn't do as good of a job with that.
> 
> i dont really see any bass lacking with hd 800 or th-900, i think its a T1 thing.


 
  
 So far, what's been your favourite amp for the HD800?


----------



## deafanddumb

shahzada123 said:


> Thanks!. Walnut and suede for me




Did someone once say that the suede was more comfortable or sounded better?


----------



## magiccabbage

zoom25 said:


> So far, what's been your favourite amp for the HD800?


 
 ill bet its - GSX MK 2, looks like i will be going that way in the future myself. I was thinking of selling my WA2 to get it but i dunno yet


----------



## Dubstep Girl

magiccabbage said:


> ill bet its - GSX MK 2, looks like i will be going that way in the future myself. I was thinking of selling my WA2 to get it but i dunno yet


 
  
 yeah i think its GSX MK2. with WA2 and WA22 tieing in for 2nd, and 3rd the WA6-SE.
  
 listening a bit with WA22 since i'm probably gonna end up selling it (for sale right now). 
  
 it actually  doesn't sound bad with T1, reveals a little more detail than WA2, and the sound stage is incredible, but makes the T1's more HD 800 esque.
  
 the HD 800 sound good, but i always felt like the HD 800s needed a super transparent amp to make them sound their best. 
  
 also this is with TS 5998 or GEC 6AS7G, TS 6F8G, and 596.


----------



## Zoom25

dubstep girl said:


> yeah i think its GSX MK2. with WA2 and WA22 tieing in for 2nd, and 3rd the WA6-SE.
> 
> listening a bit with WA22 since i'm probably gonna end up selling it (for sale right now).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sell the WA22 and get a speaker amp for your HE-6 or pick up a Stax. Maybe the M51?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

zoom25 said:


> Sell the WA22 and get a speaker amp for your HE-6 or pick up a Stax. Maybe the M51?


 
 nah, HE6 sounds great as it is with the GS-X mk2.
  
 i was thinking of a stax setup and BHSE, but i'd have to sell quite a few things, and the wait is terrible on those, i would not wait a year or more to get mine. just won't do it, i can't believe some people have been waiting since early last year. ridiculous.
  
 no need for a dac upgrade, the mytek 192 is great and i really like it.


----------



## Zoom25

dubstep girl said:


> nah, HE6 sounds great as it is with the GS-X mk2.
> 
> i was thinking of a stax setup and BHSE, but i'd have to sell quite a few things, and the wait is terrible on those, i would not wait a year or more to get mine. just won't do it, i can't believe some people have been waiting since early last year. ridiculous.
> 
> no need for a dac upgrade, the mytek 192 is great and i really like it.


 
  
 Fair enough.
  
 Yeah the wait times are so ridiculous on those units. Early last year - schiiiittt. I would really hate to wait that long.
  
 What Stax were you thinking of?


----------



## gmahler2u

Preorder the Roxanne. My wife will not be happy.


----------



## hifimanrookie

dubstep girl said:


> also this is with TS 5998 or GEC 6AS7G, TS 6F8G, and 596.




What happened to the bendix u liked so much with this amp?


----------



## negura

gmahler2u said:


> Preorder the Roxanne. My wife will not be happy.


 
  
 Credit card bill: Roxanne, $1600
 Wife: Who's that b*tch?!
  
 Someone could be in for some trouble.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

negura said:


> Credit card bill: Roxanne, $1600
> Wife: Who's that b*tch?!
> 
> Someone could be in for some trouble.


 

 ROFL =))


----------



## Zoom25

negura said:


> Credit card bill: Roxanne, $1600
> Wife: Who's that b*tch?!
> 
> Someone could be in for some trouble.


 
 LMFAOOOOO


----------



## hifimanrookie

Just pay cash or by paypal (secret account ofcourse..lolz)..problem solved..it always worked for me..and i am still alive and kicking


----------



## TMRaven

Pretty sure it would end up as the company's name and not the product's name on the card statement.


----------



## Zoom25

tmraven said:


> Pretty sure it would end up as the company's name and not the product's name on the card statement.


 
 I guess Jerry isn't as bad as Roxanne...or is it?


----------



## Mimouille

gmahler2u said:


> Preorder the Roxanne. My wife will not be happy.


where? at canjam?


----------



## gmahler2u

negura said:


> Credit card bill: Roxanne, $1600
> Wife: Who's that b*tch?!
> 
> Someone could be in for some trouble.


 

 yeap...I'm in deep trouble.


----------



## gmahler2u

mimouille said:


> where? at canjam?


 

 I called the JH Audio and Preorder the Roxanne


----------



## Dubstep Girl

hifimanrookie said:


> What happened to the bendix u liked so much with this amp?


 
  
 made the soundstage way too wide. the WA22 soundstage is already huge. i think the bendix will work better with WA2. 
  
 i find it hard enough to find what kind of sound signature the WA22 has, i don't want to judge the bendix since i'm not entirely sure of their sound signature yet. just different and wide sounding with good bass. 
  
 right now if i can't buy the stratus, or even if i do, i'm buying WA2 again, and then i'm hoping to get a glenn otl as well. since i need a 5U4G amp for all my tubes.


----------



## magiccabbage

dubstep girl said:


> made the soundstage way too wide. the WA22 soundstage is already huge. i think the bendix will work better with WA2.
> 
> i find it hard enough to find what kind of sound signature the WA22 has, i don't want to judge the bendix since i'm not entirely sure of their sound signature yet. just different and wide sounding with good bass.
> 
> right now if i can't buy the stratus, or even if i do, i'm buying WA2 again, and then i'm hoping to get a glenn otl as well. since i need a 5U4G amp for all my tubes.


 
 A glenn as well as DNA and WA2!!!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

i wish


----------



## hifimanrookie

dubstep girl said:


> made the soundstage way too wide. the WA22 soundstage is already huge. i think the bendix will work better with WA2.
> 
> i find it hard enough to find what kind of sound signature the WA22 has, i don't want to judge the bendix since i'm not entirely sure of their sound signature yet. just different and wide sounding with good bass.
> 
> right now if i can't buy the stratus, or even if i do, i'm buying WA2 again, and then i'm hoping to get a glenn otl as well. since i need a 5U4G amp for all my tubes.




Thats why i loved the bendix so much over the 5998 in my 337..


----------



## RCBinTN

Just an awesome video with great information.  I'm really interested in the new Audeze products.  Thanks, Jude.


----------



## cconnaker

Hi Guys - I talked to Jude at RMAF about the Head-Fi TV videos. I'd like to start shooting similar videos for CA. Does anyone know what equipment Jude is using for the shoots? Camera? Lenses? Software? I have an email into Jude, but assume he is too busy to respond in a timely manner.


----------



## dailysmoker

Does he get paid on how many times he can say canjam and bla bla bla......my god haha


----------



## wes008

cconnaker said:


> Hi Guys - I talked to Jude at RMAF about the Head-Fi TV videos. I'd like to start shooting similar videos for CA. Does anyone know what equipment Jude is using for the shoots? Camera? Lenses? Software? I have an email into Jude, but assume he is too busy to respond in a timely manner.


 
 He discussed the camera/mic for the video portions in an early video (The QA one). I believe the software is just iMovie. I'd totally love it if you started a video series! Videos like Head-Fi TV and stuff from others are extremely helpful, but are quite scarce. I'd watch.


----------



## ssrock64

wes008 said:


> He discussed the camera/mic for the video portions in an early video (The QA one). I believe the software is just iMovie. I'd totally love it if you started a video series! Videos like Head-Fi TV and stuff from others are extremely helpful, but are quite scarce. I'd watch.


 
 Yes, iMovie is the most likely software, given how enthusiastic Jude is about Apple products.
  
 As for cameras and all that, he's got quite the array of photographic gear. Even his casual videos from the Tokyo meet were done from a really intense iPhone-based rig that was about three feet tall.


----------



## mikemercer

cconnaker said:


> Hi Guys - I talked to Jude at RMAF about the Head-Fi TV videos. I'd like to start shooting similar videos for CA. Does anyone know what equipment Jude is using for the shoots? Camera? Lenses? Software? I have an email into Jude, but assume he is too busy to respond in a timely manner.


 
 hey Chris!!
 Great to see ya here brotha!!
  
 Yeah he's been SWAMPED - but I'll also drop a message to him for ya


----------



## mikemercer

rcbintn said:


> Just an awesome video with great information.  I'm really interested in the new Audeze products.  Thanks, Jude.


 
 I just finished typing up my _Positive Feedback Writers Choice Awards_ for the LCD-X and XC!
 Lovin' em.
  
 Also giving awards to @mrspeakers Alpha Dogs and @MoonAudioSilver Dragon cables.
  
 We also posted some impressions of the LCD-X and XC in our CanJam coverage at Audio360 (also shared in the CanJam thread):
HERE'S A LINK for you
  
 and GREAT video as always!!


----------



## Barra

anyone talking about this year yet?


----------



## jude

barra said:


> anyone talking about this year yet?


 
  
 Yes, we'll be making announcements soon.
  
 Weird coincidence, though, as I'm working on an exhibitor spreadsheet right at this very moment.
  
 Stay tuned.


----------



## Barra

Very cool. Looks like I am going to get a chance to go this year for the first time so I would be very interested in seeing your spreadsheet. I will probably only get one day so I will have to plan well. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Are you going to start a new 2014 thread?


----------

